# Fat boy challange.



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm 41, 5'9, 255 lbs. I ride as much as I can, but it usually only happens once a week. I just saw a picture of myself and have come to the conclusion that I am not in the best of physical form. I resolve to ride my bike more times a week to lose up to 50 lbs by the end of the year. My challange is to any "clyde" that wants to join me in a weight loss challenge. We can be honest as to how much weight we've lost, and how many miles it takes to burn off the fat. Anyone up for a challenge?


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been inspired by Tom Stormscrowe of incredible shrinking man fame, and setup a site for my girlfriend and i, www.robandgem.net. Im planning on recording weighhtloss and miles on that for us and my brother.

good luck to you and i hopew you enjoy doing it!


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

m2gunner said:


> I'm 41, 5'9, 255 lbs. I ride as much as I can, but it usually only happens once a week. I just saw a picture of myself and have come to the conclusion that I am not in the best of physical form. I resolve to ride my bike more times a week to lose up to 50 lbs by the end of the year. My challange is to any "clyde" that wants to join me in a weight loss challenge. We can be honest as to how much weight we've lost, and how many miles it takes to burn off the fat. Anyone up for a challenge?


I would join you, but I already lost 55lbs of fat since Aug of last year. I still have 15lbs or so to go, so if you want pointers or have questions, let me know. I am at 239lbs now and will start riding in to work soon (Thursday with any luck) and hope to get to 220 in a few more months.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I started my quest to finally get in shape on January 1. So far, so good.

I don't believe in scales, though, so I don't know what I weigh. I'm guessing I've lost maybe 10-15 pounds so far.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm after some weight loss too....I don't know if I can get down to 180 again (like I was when I was a late teen and in the military)...but if I can drop back to 220 or even 200 (I'm in the 240's right now) I'd be happy.

Not up for a challenge, but I will certainly offer support and update on my progress (which already includes a good drop in pulse and blood pressure over the last couple years).


----------



## PDManseau (Jun 1, 2005)

I am up for it, although since january 1st I have lost 20 pounds but have been stuck at 230. I haven't been riding though as the local trails are still closed for another month and I am working on my OEC for Ski Patrol. Which is keeping me indoors for now. :madman: 
-Phil


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

I accept your challenge. I have gained more then 55 pounds since I got married 4 years ago and I want to lose all of that plus some.

I am currently at 276 lbs. I was in the best shape of my adult life at 215. I would like to see if I can get down around there again.

I have only been on one ride this year so there is lots of room for me to improve there.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

big&slow said:


> I am currently at 276 lbs. I was in the best shape of my adult life at 215. I would like to see if I can get down around there again.


Those sound almost exactly like my stats! I'm 270 currently and was in the best shape I've ever been in at 215lbs. I got hurt on a long ride a couple of years ago and took a long time to heal, gaining about 35lbs, then I got married and didn't ride as much, and here I am. :madman:

I'm trying to ride at least a couple times per week, riding my dirtbike most weekends and in the rock gym climbing a couple times a week. You'd think my weight would budge, but it hasn't in a long time. I could probably use any help I can get.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm up for it.
Currently: 281
Target weight: 220

At the start of this week I weighed 285--so far, so good.

Are we just going to post our changes in weight to track our progress?


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

SmallAirAndy said:


> Are we just going to post our changes in weight to track our progress?


I guess.


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

If at all possible, just ride in to work. I was able to get a bike locker from the base gym so I have a secure spot for it. It's a 7.5 mile ride each way, so I get about 30mins or so riding in twice a work day and I get more time at home at home with the wife a daughter (I don't have to go on so many rides after work). Turns out it takes only 15 to 20 minutes more to ride in than drive.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Awesome...I need this kick in the butt!*

I'm 45, 5'7", 255 lbs. I'm definitely in for a challenge. I'd like to get down to 170, so I'm definitely in. I'll be weighing in every Monday morning, and posting to humiliate/motivate myself. Thanks for the challenge! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd like in on this too.

But my kids threw the scale into the bathtub, so I'll have to get another pretty soon. 

Last time I checked I was hovering around 270, but I hadn't been able to ride.

Today I got in about 25 miles:thumbsup: I drove halfway to work and parked at an LBS, then rode the rest of the way to work, but I took a wrong turn and went about 3 extra miles.

The last 2 miles of the return after work were really tough:bluefrown:


----------



## phlat (Feb 9, 2004)

Ill join in on this. Currently 5'9" and 250#. I used to ride a bunch. Well, not a bunch. About 100+ miles a week. Lost 20# doing it but since then I have lost my riding partner. Guy I grew up with since I was 8. He moved away and now its just a pain/costly for one of us to drive to the other every day. 

So I went out today, changed out the knobbies on my HKEK for some Kenda slicks and off I went. Its been a few years so I did a small loop. Maybe 5 miles. All felt good to get back on the trail except my seat and butt were having an issue. However in the past they have learned to live together, just gotta get back on my ritual. 

Also gotta slowly get this crap food outta my house. Did pick me up a bunch of fish so thats what I'm gonna try to eat on. Not the cheapest food, but not bad. Too bad the wife hates the smell of it. 

Anyways, Ill do what I can to come back and report as needed. Gotta see if the wife tossed out the scale when she was preggo a few years back.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*Fat Boy challenge*

I ride with m2gunner. I am 44 years old, 285lbs. 7 years ago I was at 431 and my Doctor told me that if I didn't change something in my life, I wouldn't make it to 40:nono: . I started riding then, quit smoking and haven't looked back. m2gunner is a hell of a rider. We try to ride every weekend. I would like to get to 200lbs. I'll take the challenge. But no excuses alright.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

*I had no idea...*



EDDIE JONES said:


> I ride with m2gunner. I am 44 years old, 285lbs. 7 years ago I was at 431 and my Doctor told me that if I didn't change something in my life, I wouldn't make it to 40:nono: . I started riding then, quit smoking and haven't looked back. m2gunner is a hell of a rider. We try to ride every weekend. I would like to get to 200lbs. I'll take the challenge. But no excuses alright.


that you had been that heavy before. Major props to you and good luck with getting down to the 200 mark! I was at the 285 mark until I started riding in my early twenties. I added in road riding to train for MTB racing and started doing a few road races and crits. The next thing you know, I am 195 lbs and feel better than ever. Now, at the age of 38, I am back up to 270. I have been riding again for the past few years, but age has caught up with me and the weight doesn't come off like it used to. I guess it's time to start looking at a diet change.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy Monday everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend...I actually hit some singlerack for the first time this season on Saturday and it was awesome. I can't wait to go back. Here's to the weekends!

Last week: 285
This week: 282
Goal: 220


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

SmallAirAndy said:


> Last week: 285
> This week: 282
> Goal: 220


Congrats on a good last week. Here's to keeping things moving in the right direction.

My stats for the week.

Last week: 276
This week: 273
Goal: 215


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi all. The past few weeks I’ve been reading the clyde forums for inspiration, so thought I’d join the thread here. :thumbsup: 

Age 40, 5'11"

last week: 238
this week: 233
goal: 200


----------



## adrianhabicht (Apr 30, 2007)

This has inspired my wife and I to join in the weight loss frenzy.

Me 
Age 29, 6'1"
This week: 247
Goal: 210


Her
Age 24, 5'6"
This week: 163
Goal: 150
(was hard to get her to pony up and give her weight but we both KNOW we need to slim down)
She is still a hottie none the less


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Last week 288lbs
Yesterday 285lbs
Small baby steps will get it done. 2-3 lbs a week. I'll be in the low 200's by Christmas.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Nicely done.

Keep it up.


----------



## rony b (Apr 29, 2007)

hi first post here but thought it was a good one to post on. i'm up for the challenge.

age 36
height 6'3"
christmas 259
today 248

target 215


----------



## phlat (Feb 9, 2004)

Well either my scale is off, or i've dropped a bunch of weight in the last 4-5 weeks. Late march I was in the doc's office for some back probs and was 250# even then. My scale says 235. Friends said 245 but he admits it isn't remotely accurate. Might go back to the docs just to verify.  

Anyways, I'm gonna push myself to get in a routine of ride 2 days, off 1. But after only 3 rides I can see the difference in my stamina. Odd thing though, I didn't ride last night and felt like utter crap this morning. My first ride was only a few mile loop and it wasn't pretty. The 2nd I bumped it up to about 8 (these are all paved miles) and it beat me up, but I was ready to ride more after i rested. Took yesterday off, and rode about 15 round trip to my mom in laws and back. About 2 miles of it was a long drawn out hill. It was slow going up, but going down cut 30 minutes off my time. Anyways, keep up the work guys. Im doing my best to stay outta the soda machine at work but its so bloody boring there. Hurry up and wait most of the time, but we cant go walk-about. :madman:


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I weigh 310lbs now, I'd like to get myself back on the suspension setup charts...  

Going to see the doc tomorrow, see about measuring body fat, will see how much I weigh when BF% gets down to "athletic" level.


----------



## typsu32 (Apr 11, 2007)

im currently about 235, and 5'11''. i used to be a power lifter/shot putter in hs, (last year lol) so a lot of it is muscle. since then, ive lost the six pack and got lazy about going to the gym. hopefully i can get down to 205.5 like i was. im in for the challange. hope you guys can keep up. ;-)


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*C'mon guys, lets lose lots*

C'mon guys, lets keep this thread on top and get as many people to accept m2gunner's challenge as we can. It'll be fun!


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, I'll play. My weight loss goals are not as much as others. I am 6'2 starting at 233 pounds but I want to loose 20 pounds and try and lessen my body fat percentage a little. Thanks everyone for the inspiration because just loosing a couple of pounds is no easy task. It pretty clear to me that I need a serious diet change.


----------



## Hoss5150 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, I am 6'1 270. my goal is around 220 by september. good luck to all!


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Started: 285
Got to 282 on Monday.
278.5 today.

I know, probably just water weight, but still feels good.


----------



## EricB (May 3, 2007)

I am 6'6" and about 280. I am about to try to shed a few pounds from riding as well. I just think I need to replace my suspension fork with a rigid one, unless someone knows an affordable suspension replacement. I am too big heavy for mine, making uphill riding terrible.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

What fork do you right now?


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

6ft, 270#. I keep tring to get fit, but always fall back. I've started riding to work, but thats only ~3 mile round trip 4 days a week. Have not been on the trails in weeks (moving and rain). My goal would be 230#. My original plan was to start on 4/15 and loose 40# or so by 7/15.. This could be possible since the first 20-25# comes off in like a week for me (damn water weight). I'm gonna try again, try to get my GF in on this to for support, which I need. Getting off work at 12am really throws everything off in dieting.


----------



## EricB (May 3, 2007)

joltz said:


> What fork do you right now?


Its a RST Glia. Not too fancy.


----------



## Fired Yo Momma (Jan 12, 2007)

Dang you loose 20 to 25 pounds in week. I used to wrestle and when I cut from 190 to 165 it took me a whole month, be safe when you make the cut. I am in for this. 
I am 230
Target 200


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Great thread!

I'll bite. I'm 5'8" 235. 

I ride 14 miles to work each way and am looking to get down to 200 by summer's end if not sooner.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, I'm in, too.

Height: 6'-4"
Weight: 275 lbs.

Looking to lose 50 lbs. - Here we go!


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I'm game. 
Stepped on some industrial scales at work and the number was a shock between 275-280 standing 5'11". 
Took a ski injury last year and since have gained some 40 lb. 
But now it's time to lose it all and some more. I know I can get down close to 205 so that will be my goal.
Luckily though some of the trails begin in my backyard and the others run throughout the whole valley. Got the best backyard to go ridin in anywhere.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*I am in too.*

47 year old with a traveling job. It is hard to get into a regular routine when you travel. Usually take a bike with me, but often work until dark, so no riding for days or weeks at a time. Lost a fair amount last spring and summer but gained half back in the fall and over the Holidays. Had a really busy spring, but am back on the stick (bike) now.

47 years old.
6'2" and 255 lbs last Monday
252 today

Goal is 220.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

I NEED to accept this challenge. I am 34, 242.8lbs at 6'0". I have not been on my bike for 3 years, have been eating terribly, and working long hours. In turn I been rewarded with back, knee, and ankle problems. My goal would be 225 for now. Thanks JJ


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

EricB said:


> Its a RST Glia. Not too fancy.


You may want to look at something from Marzhocchi or Rock Shox. You should be able to find a heavier duty fork from them without breaking the bank.

.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Monday update:
Last Monday: 282
Today: 279.5

Goal: 220


----------



## EricB (May 3, 2007)

joltz said:


> You may want to look at something from Marzhocchi or Rock Shox. You should be able to find a heavier duty fork from them without breaking the bank.


Any particular recommendations? I'd hate to get something only to find out it doesn't work well. I guess I can see what my lbs says, even though I will probably go through ebay.


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

*opps*

I really don't want to post my Monday update, but I should post the bad as well as the good. I had two family get togethers this weekend, one with my family and one with my wife's family. There was lots of food and I did my part to make sure there wouldn't be much waste. Oh well.

Stats:
28
6 ft
Last week: 273
This week: 274.5 :nono:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

My Monday update is actually a late Saturday update....my wife is against having a scale in the house. I'm 32, 6' tall, large frame (built like a cinderblock wall) that I'm proud to say I get from my great-grandfather...

Max weight: 265 lbs (before I started riding again)
Recent Min weight: 235 lbs (end of last season)
Most recent weight: 247.5 lbs (sat night after dinner and such)

If I'm holding true, my weight when I get up in the morning should be 245 lbs (based on what the body takes care of overnight and with the morning "break").

My goal is to get back to 220 for a start. Ultimately, I would like to get back to my fighting weight from when I was in the reserve (180) but that will be a few years coming.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

EricB said:


> Any particular recommendations? I'd hate to get something only to find out it doesn't work well. I guess I can see what my lbs says, even though I will probably go through ebay.


Check out the forks for a Clyde thread going on.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

233 one week ago
Weighed myself tonight: 227.5

Not much but its a start. Guess I drank to much beer last week. I'll have to cut back on that a little. 

Post up your own results.


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

m2gunner said:


> I'm 41, 5'9, 255 lbs. I ride as much as I can, but it usually only happens once a week. I just saw a picture of myself and have come to the conclusion that I am not in the best of physical form. I resolve to ride my bike more times a week to lose up to 50 lbs by the end of the year. My challange is to any "clyde" that wants to join me in a weight loss challenge. We can be honest as to how much weight we've lost, and how many miles it takes to burn off the fat. Anyone up for a challenge?


35, 5'7" was 264 three weeks ago. This week weighed in at 258. Got rained out the last few weekends from riding, so I have been hitting the gym doing elliptical work and free weights. Really hitting the legs hard so I can build up some stamina for the trails.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

StompinStu said:


> 35, 5'7" was 264 three weeks ago. This week weighed in at 258. Got rained out the last few weekends from riding, so I have been hitting the gym doing elliptical work and free weights. Really hitting the legs hard so I can build up some stamina for the trails.


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

Start 4/23: 238
this week: 230 (-3)
goal: 200


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

My update is not good. Still at 288lbs. Had a church obligation this past Sunday. Lots of food but no riding. I've got to watch that


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

With life being busy with social events, work, kids, stress etc. it can feel like the world is conspiring against you at times.

Keep fighting the good fight…. we can’t give up…this is the MTBR fatboy challenge! :thumbsup:


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

not sure on the conversions but last week i was: 23.8 stones, and this monday im 23.9  

Been ill on monday and did not eat much bar some salad, and watching what i eat the rest of this week, but not felt strong enough to ride. Only 18 miles offroad last week and nothing this week so far, its probably going to be a poor one


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Finally got the courage...*

...to do an official weigh in this morning. Although discouraging, it gives me a baseline figure to start from. So, without further ado, here are my vitals as of 5/9/2007:

Stats: 5'7", 45, 254.5 lbs.
B/P: 139/92 (a little high, but better than I expected)
Pulse: 62

My goal is to ride for 1 hour 4 nights during the week, and a long ride on either Saturday or Sunday. I'll also be trying to watch what I eat...but that goal needs some more definition.



mtnbiker62 said:


> I'm 45, 5'7", 255 lbs. I'm definitely in for a challenge. I'd like to get down to 170, so I'm definitely in. I'll be weighing in every Monday morning, and posting to humiliate/motivate myself. Thanks for the challenge! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't even want to get on a scale this week. My wife and I went on a cruise last week. We tried to eat pretty clean and not over-consume, but I probably ate more calories (and junk/dessert) than I should have. We did try to stay active though.

The Sunday before we went I took a 18 mile mountain bike ride on my hardtail. The day of the cruise we went into their gym and did workouts and some climbing on their rock wall. Tuesday we took a ride in a pedi-cab and I convinced the driver to let me try it (for about 3 miles going up some hills pulling my wife and the driver). We also rented bikes that day and rode around San Diego for a couple hours. Wednesday we walked around a lot and hit the ship's gym. Thursday we were mountain biking in Mexico. It was only about 5 miles so I took off and doubled back a couple times to get in more hill time. Friday we had to drive so I wasn't able to do much, but I did a bunch of yard work and cleaned the garage this weekend. So far this week I've been getting up early enough to get into the gym room in our house for 1/2-1 hour each morning. We went to the rock gym Monday and we're going again tonight. And I'll bet my weight hasn't budged.

I'm waiting on a spring for my new FS bike so I can get back to riding that a couple times a week rather than beat myself up on the hardtail.

If anybody is interested, there are a couple of free websites that you can set up a profile on and keep a food journal. Fitday.com and thefitnesshub.com. I like thefitnesshub.com (when it's working... it seems to be down as I write this) because you can split your meals up and see how many calories and the breakdown of macronutrients for each meal.


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Joining up!*

I am probably about 265, 35/m, 5'11 and love my Kona Muni-Mula. We do well together.

Starting: ~265lb - 5/9/2007
Goal: 200lb

Going to Moab/Colorado for 2 1/2 weeks last week in June (Jun 20-Jul 8). Desperate to lose 10-15 lb. by then. Was out there in 2007 at aroudn 230 and it was glorious. Hope to do as well this summer.. here in just over a month. Pray for us all clydesdales!

Chuckie
kona1611 at yahoo dot com


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

I fvcked up last night. Had two beers too many and a pulled pork sandwich. And here I was, saving my beer for after my ride this weekend.

Oh well, back at it tonight.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know if I can kick to the whole challenge thing, but I'll contrib - as the Mrs started working with one of the weight loss centers near where we live recently to help her in a very aggressive way (she started at over 250 and only 5'7").

For about the last ten years I've hovered around 235, and started riding really consistently about four years ago. I've not managed to lose any significant weight until the Mrs started her plan and our evening meals changed dramatically. BUT, my vital stats have changed a lot.

Over the last four years
- I average riding 4 times a week, from 45 minute solo runs to 6 hour social rides, with lots of 90 minute rides (I think 60-90 mins at a reasonable effort is best if you're trying to process significant calories)
- I've dropped almost 12% body fat
- My resting heart rate is between 42 and 46 (except allergy season)
- My sitting heart rate is about 50
- Blood pressure is usually 120-something over 70-80-ish.

Oh, also, ...
- I turn 42 this summer

I "started" at 237 when the Mrs started her diet three weeks ago.
As of last Sunday I've lost 10#, this week I seem to be hovering between 225-227.
My "target" I'll hold to be 190#.

When I got out of the US Army in April '91 (after my tour in Desert Storm) I weighed 175, so I do not think it reasonable to take a lazy civilian like me and think I can get back down to what was my own personal "fighting" weight.

The biggest change for me is my evening diet - dinners are mostly 6 oz (+/-) of cooked animal flesh with fresh veggies. No primary fatty things, extremely few starches/carbs.

I've learned that I need to really plan ahead for big rides though, as my muscle glycogen reserves are obviously drained out (so that normal activity burns Other Stuff). This means that the dinner a night before a big ride (or race, I do race my 25# freeride bike in XC races from time to time) my dinner includes significant carbs, as does lunch that day. I also need to have a decently carb/protein based breakfast at least 90 minutes before I start riding.

Gonna subscribe to this thread now.

Good luck all!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone that lost weight, regardless of how little. Keep at it. And to those like myself that didn't lose any weight this week, don't give up. I dream of the day when gravity doesn't exert such a tremendous pull on me. I mean, I'm not a bad climber at 285lbs. I will be absolutely awesome at 200lbs. I can't wait. It'll be fun.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Little update now that I've had a chance to stand on the scale again...

244 today (mid day, after something to drink and eat).

I'm gradually making some progress.


----------



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

Latest update. I'm down to 252lbs now. I dont get to ride the trails but once every 2 weeks with my ridding buddy Eddie. I've been trying to ride the fire roads near my house as often as possiable, but working at night ruins any thoughts that I have of improving my endurance. Keep up the good work, and keep posting your results. Happy riding!-


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got extra motivation as of today....just completed my winter project:



















This should give me a few more things I can do with the bike....meaning a few less things to do with the car.


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

I was at 235 today. I have been hitting that mark more often, and I think I will be stable at that weight (or a little bit lower) in a week or so. When I start getting insanely hungry, it's a sign that I am in another weight drop cycle. It's weird, but that's how it was worked since I started this at 285 last August.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi all. 

I`ve been riding my rollers for between 35 to 45 minutes basically everyday since March 1. Does anyone know how many calories i burn doing this? I warm up for a few minutes and then pedal briskly/swiftly so that at the end i`m soaked in sweat. The cadence is pretty high. I realize that rollers aren`t offering much in the way of resistance if compared to a trainer, it isn`t much of a muscular workout, but i guess that just spinning at a high cadence puts some stress on the cardiovascular system. 
When i started i was at 87, perhaps 88 kg and now at around 81,5. I`ve been at this weight for a long time now, a couple of weeks, it seems as if i`ve hit a plateau... Any tips to further attack those kilograms? My target is to dip under 80 kilos and hopefully reach, maybe, 75. 
A couple of years ago when i was at university i hit my all-time high, or low depending how you look at it, when i was above a hundred kilos. I think i was at 103- or 104 i think around 230 pounds. It wasn`t any fun looking at pictures and realizing that, yes, i am a fat pig and i just have to do something about it. 
It just is so easy to start slipping a bit and slowly be more and more generous/slack against yourself with regards to how many servings of ice-cream or applepie or roastbeef or whatever you can allow yourself. And all of a sudden you simply can`t avoid the fact that yes, the pair of pants that fit perfect six months ago are tight and are digging in around your waist. 

Anyways, rambling along here... great thread, congrats to all who has lost weight. Keep at it!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Psycho Mike said:


> I've got extra motivation as of today....just completed my winter project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey....that's kinda cool! those are bike wheels on that trailer, no?

what rear shock are you running? looks like an air fork...maybe a 5th element?


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad, bad weekend for me:
Last Monday: 279
Today: 283

Stupid Mother's Day dinner. :madman:

Oh well...starting fresh again.


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

This week was a little better for me.

Last week: 274.5
This week: 272.5
Started at: 276

Hopefully I can keep going down. Going up last week was a bit frustrating, but my goal is to make this week the last week I am above 270. Good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

This morning I'm at 272lbs, down from 285 as of April 15th. Doing a pretty steady 3-4lbs a week. All via road riding so far, the FrankenHopper has been down for a while. Grabbing some tires tomorrow and it should be ready for singletrack by the weekend.


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

It just occurred to me that I should share a bit of my weight loss "story" so others will feel a lot better about their initial weight gain/loss rollercoaster. So...

I used to weigh 205, I think. I weighed myself back in 1998 for my first attempt at a real mountain bike race in Tucson, AZ. I was riding quite a bit, and had decent pace for a novice/clydedale entrant (I think it was called rockcrusher at the time, with a 200lb minimum). When the race started, my chest started hurting and it kept hurting for the first mile. I was riding a borrowed GF Joshua, and had the chain drop on the first climb. I was developing tunnel vision while trying to put it on, and I recognized this as around a 205bpm heartrate. I stayed there for a bit, then continued. The right side of my chest was in a lot of pain, but I went a bit further and stopped. At that point, I wound up having to quit since I spent 25 minutes or so going a little over a mile.

I had those chest pains for another 2 weeks. I had that pain before, but nowhere near that bad. I then got really sick and didn't ride for another couple of weeks. After that, about every 3rd or 4th ride I would get sick for a week or two. I eventually got an IT job and developed a "Coke" habit, where I drank 2 or 3 44oz sodas a day. I was probably around 235 when I left Tucson and moved to Wisconsin at the end of '99.

While in Wisconsin, I didn't bother riding and just gained weight, since I always got sick after a few decent rides. It just didn't seem to be worth it. My mother, while in the Navy, would complain about "the crud" when she got sick after preparing for PT and actually making the test. It never seemed relevant to me at the time, because I was 12 or so and was always active.

I moved back to AZ in May of '03, and immediately hooked up with my friend (slugobikes on this forum). I tried riding with him, a little bit at a time. I was 295 at this point, and still riding my Cannondale CAAD2 hardtail. And then it happened, I got sick. I was riding a little at a time, and was doing better. I thought I got past the whole sick thing. It didn't stop there though. I broke out into hives and went into the emergency room. I was down to about 275 at the time, and after this episode I got down to 253. I eventually gained almost all that weight back, and got sick about every 3 months for the next year. I was at 285 and really wanted to ride again. So, I saw a doctor and later an allergist.

I have asthma.

Now, this was strange to me since I developed broncho-spasm (you cough uncontrollably) back when I stayed the night at a friend's house whose mother was a chain-smoker. I thought I "out grew" this since I didn't have any symptoms. I tried the medicine, and used the inhaler occasionally but it didn't seem to work. So I stopped using it. I kept getting sick, so I gave up riding again.

After a while, in July of 2006, I was 285 and could barely walk. I had problems breathing in general (already have sleep apnea and have a machine for that since 2000) and one day I developed shooting pains in my chest. I went to the emergency room thinking it was a heart attack, but they didn't know what it was. My heart seemed fine, and my lungs were clear. They gave me Vicodin and sent me home. I made an appointment for my doctor and took the new fun pills. It turns out, when I take two of them (1000mg) I can ride my bike without my knees hurting, and my chest doesn't bother me. I expected the knee part, but not the chest. Strange. So, I get to my appointment and...

I have asthma.

Right, I heard this before. But the doctor tried explaining it a bit better and he kept changing the powder steroid to treat it. He also referred me to an allergist and he performed a series of tests to confirm I have asthma. They got my meds figured out. It turns out that the chest pain I was so used to was actually an asthma attack, and the sickness afterward was probably bronchitis developing afterward. The next step was to find out what was up with my knees. I saw an arthritis/pain management doctor to find out what was up. He figured I have arthritis in my knees but asked if I thought about losing weight (stupid question, and no it never occurred to me, jackass). In any case he gave me a long term anti-inflammatory call Feldene (Piroxicam is the generic) and that barely took the edge off. I finished off the Vicodin I had and kept riding. I eventually lost enough weight (around 270lbs) to tolerate the pain and kept going.

The most depressing part was the weight gain. At 270, I stopped losing weight and started to gain a pound or two here and there. I couldn't understand what the issue was. I was eating smaller and riding 4 times a week. I would also use the elliptical trainer for upwards of an hour at the gym (which hurt my knees so much I had to quit using it altogether) and it didn't matter. Was this a plateu? I am going to stall here for a long time? I found out after a couple of longs rides one weekend that I was holding about 12lbs of water. I started drinking mineral water (with a fair amount of sodium) and had about 3-4 liters a day of just that, plus anything else I would drink. My doctor was a little worried that I was drinking too much, so I cut back on the mineral water and I think I hold around 5lbs or so now. I drink more the day before, during, and a day after a longer than normal ride in the heat though.

The next bit of fun was when the huge hunger pains came and I couldn't stop eating. I was eating every hour, and I was alway hungry. At one point I just went to Denny's and had a country fried steak breakfast with a bunch of other stuff just to stop the hunger. A couple of days later, I dropped 5lbs. Every time I get those extreme hunger days, I lose another 3-5lbs that week. So now, I look forward to them.  I had one on Saturday, and I ate once an hour for most of the day. I went from 239 to 235 yesterday and I still weigh that much today.

So there you have it. Sorry it was so long, but I figured I would share my frustration going down this path so others might feel a bit better about theirs. I can actually buy shirts in XL now (well, it depends on the cut ) and a size 38 pant is a little big (I was at 46 when heaviest). You will win.

HTH


----------



## Hoss5150 (Mar 16, 2007)

Update: Started at 270, went for a couple short rides pulling my son in his trailer( 3-5 miles). Today I'm 262. :thumbsup: so far so good....


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

jgsatl said:


> hey....that's kinda cool! those are bike wheels on that trailer, no?
> 
> what rear shock are you running? looks like an air fork...maybe a 5th element?


Yeah, the trailer is running 24" wheels so it has some decent ground clearance. I'm just glad to be done the project now  Took a little longer than I thought.

The shock on the bike is the stock Swinger 3-Way. The joys of it being a single pivot is that the leverage ratio is low enough that I can get away with air suspension. Drawback is the brake jack and need for a platform. The front is a Fox Float 130R.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Erol/Frost: one of the problems using cycling to lose weight is that it is so damned efficient at converting effort into motion, so you gots to do major effort to burn major colories.Also, to burn more calories you're wanting a steady effort a fair bit below the higher thresholds - don't quote me on this as I don't recall the actual numbers but something like 60-70% of max heart rate is a rough guidline. Without any way of measuring heart rate I'd say go for an effort that is just below that at which you can no longer continue to talk ... slightly winded but able to keep it going for a long term.

SmallAirAndy: You're not starting again, you're just continuing. Subtle but significant difference. There will always be bumps in the road, so don't look at them as setbacks but instead as simple normal rough road that everybody traverses - no big deal. It's a much stronger more enduring attitude, if you ask me. I say this from watching the Mrs fight these issues for years and this attitude change was part of what has started to help her actually make headway.


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

Start 4/23: 238
this week: 227 (-3)
goal: 200

Not going as fast as I’d like but I’m feeling better. Been doing a good amount of cardio hitting the treadmill or out for a run when I don’t have the time for a ride. I have a heart rate monitor and my heart rate is going down even as I increase the intensity of my workout, so that’s encouraging.

I haven’t been totally strict, I have my cheat days. Most of which have been planned as motivation. 

This thread has been great source of encouragement to me. Hoping to break the 220 barrier as a mini goal by June 1.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*every little bit helps*

:thumbsup: Lost 1 this week. Like others, Mother's Day was a challenge, but I managed to hit the elliptical amchine at the hotel three times last week, and got in a couple of one hour rides.

47 years old.
6'2" and 255 lbs on April 30
252 on May 7
251 on May 13

Goal is 220.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Started 233 
Weighed myself a week ago: 227.5
Weighed last night at 226 so only about 1 pound lost in the past week.

I think I may have to up the riding a little more since I have been doing more weights than riding lately.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok, well I'm getting back in the saddle again, been working ridiculous overtime the past 8 months and gained 30 lbs 

Started training 3 weeks ago, at 285 lbs, was down to 277 yesterday (would probably be lighter, but I'm a beer fiend).

Monday & Wednesday I do this ride: http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2732708
Tuesday & Thursday I hit the gym for an hour, 10-15 minutes of rowing followed by weights
Friday's a cheat(ish) day.
Saturday's still a loose end, I need to find something active to do here.
Sunday I do this ride: http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2724546

As I get lighter and fitter I'll probably start extending the sunday ride to include a couple of different loops, but at the moment, my arse hurts bad enough at the end of the ride already


----------



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

*Update*

Well here it is may 16th, and I just weighed myself. I came in at 248 lbs. This has been a bad week for me. Sunday morning, I was loading my beloved bike in the pickup so I could meet my riding partner Eddie Jones. I was a little excited about going riding, and did something stupid. I seem to think that I can jump out of the bed of a truck without any damage to my body. Boy was I wrong. I sprained my left ankle when I landed, and sceamed out some choice words :madman: . So much for rembering my Airborne training, somewhere a Sgt. Airborne instructor is screaming " rember to do a PFL". Duh.
So I havent been on my bike now for 5 days and am jonesing to ride, but it will be another week and a half before I can hit the trails. But at least I'm cutting down on food intake, and "trying" to eat healthy.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

that sucks m2gunner!! my bro-in-law was airborne back in the day. i'm betting you have some interesting stories...i know he sure does.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

I am a little late to this game but I will play.

Thurs May 17th

Age 36 Height 5' 8" Weight 223 Goal 185

Kinda feels good (in a scary way) to post this in public

To bad I have 5 gallons of beer fermenting and ready to bottle


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

oops said:


> To bad I have 5 gallons of beer fermenting and ready to bottle


Its all about moderation! :thumbsup:

Welcome to the challange.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

moderation.....and sharing......


----------



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

As the one of the great thinkers of our time, Homer Simpson always states; "MMMMMMMMMM, beeeeer". Just let us know when its ready, we'll come running.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

No Change for me this week...

244 at the end of the day (and right after eating....oh well, that may mean a slight change, but I can't verify that yet).


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, effectively not a great week, but not a bad week either even though I put in way too many work hours and not enough cycling hours.

Hovered a bit, had a bad high day on Wed (228), but as of this morning after a weekend of a couple light rides and a big dinner out with a friend and his parents (he just graduated with his PhD in Computer Science and is off to his job in Cambridge, England) I weighed in at 225 with a low on Sat of 224.

So I'm considering myself still hovering at 225, but I'll take that so long as I'm not gaining, and hope that this week I do better. Going to be difficult though as oh-dog-early on Wed the Mrs and I are heading to the Dominican Republic for ten days, celebrating our 10th anniversary.

yes, there will be mountain biking there, led by Iguan Mamma. That will be separately reported.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Last week: 284
Today: 276.5
Goal: 220


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Good job, Andy....keep it melting away!


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

2 weeks ago i was 23.8, now 23.11 so quite unhappy.

Had bad weather and my girlfriend that i previously worked with has started a new job, and i have hit the vending machine at work cos im a bit depressed.

*sigh*


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

Start 4/23: 238
this week: 224 (-3)
goal: 200

Today is my one month weigh-in and am down 14lbs. Feeling better with more energy...hope I can keep it up.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

RobHoss said:


> Had bad weather and my girlfriend that i previously worked with has started a new job, and i have hit the vending machine at work cos im a bit depressed.


Do what I used to do, don't bring cash to work OR bring just enough to buy lunch, that way you can either hit the vending machine or have a decent sandwich, not both.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*this begs the question*

Where is Stormcrowe?

he's my idol too.

someone should do a chart for everyone who posts here like what he does on his blog.

im 5'7 and started at 229 in january. I'm now down to 210 but been off my bike too long. I'm gunning for 185. although i'll always think of myself as an HBFK for life!

i'd love to get back on my bike again and riiiide.. get physically fit and mentally fit enough to take my ss out on the trails.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I wish I had seen this thread earlier.

I was at 288 on Feb 24 when I started working on it. I'm down to 254 today. I want to be around 220 when I head to Arizona/Utah/Colorado in September.

I'm averaging about 2.8 lbs per week which feels pretty good and, if I ride enough, is easy to pull off. My big thing was portion control. Once I got that under control, the lbs started to fall off.

I guess I shouldn't participate since I had a 2 month head start.....

Start: 288.2 on 2/24
This week: 254.6
Goal: 220 by 9/11
Lost: 33.6


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

Grats on the 33+ that’s great. 

Portion control is/was one of my downfalls too. Especially when I’m really hungry and eat till I’m full. Instead if I eat a reasonable amount and then wait a few minutes I feel satisfied.


----------



## CDOKKEN (Oct 12, 2005)

*I'm in*

Ok, I'm in too. 6'2", 275 lbs, former college football offensive lineman. I need this kind of community to keep me honest. I am going back to graduate school in September and would like to get back to a healthy for me weight of 235lbs by the end of August.....Now if I could just get the Mars to stop making Snickers I will be set


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Addy said:


> Grats on the 33+ that's great.
> 
> Portion control is/was one of my downfalls too. Especially when I'm really hungry and eat till I'm full. Instead if I eat a reasonable amount and then wait a few minutes I feel satisfied.


Thanks!

That is so true. I guess when I was young and could eat anything and not gain weight, I just got use to stuffing myself. In the military, I picked up the "eat fast, eat it all" mentaility. I never really broke out of that. Now I have to literally force myself to slow down and stop. It works though. Now I don't feel the need to clean my plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I rode in to work on Monday, but I have been too tired to ride in the rest of the week. I was going to ride in today, so I got ready and started up the minor climb from my house. I didn't get more than a quarter mile away and I was just too tired to continue and didn't have the drive. I went home and changed into work clothes so I could ride in. Part of the fatigue is just hauling in all the stuff I need which is annoying.

In any case, I cleaned up and I looked a bit different. I haven't weighed myself in a week so I thought I would get an update. I weighed 232. Now, that's with a lot of hydration the day before from a (fairly short) ride I went on after work, and I took in about 3.5 liters over the day.

So, I am very, very close to the original target of 225lbs from 285lbs. But I seem to be running too low on calories and just getting worn out. I thought I would throw this out there so others can keep an eye out for this. I've been getting progressively tired over the last month, although I would be able to go on some really nice, long rides. But my diet has changed quite a bit, to the point where I eat very little in any one sitting, but I am eating about 6-8 times a day. When I go places, I typically bring beef jerky, banana crips, and a protein bar in case it's going to be more than an hour and I won't have access to food. I might be cutting it a bit too close now, and running out of energy a little too easily. I feel fine now, and feel like I can go on a ride when I get home. But it was a bit of a surprise to get all geared up, start riding, and then lose interest so fast.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Student Driver said:


> Well, I rode in to work on Monday, but I have been too tired to ride in the rest of the week. I was going to ride in today, so I got ready and started up the minor climb from my house. I didn't get more than a quarter mile away and I was just too tired to continue and didn't have the drive. I went home and changed into work clothes so I could ride in. Part of the fatigue is just hauling in all the stuff I need which is annoying.
> 
> In any case, I cleaned up and I looked a bit different. I haven't weighed myself in a week so I thought I would get an update. I weighed 232. Now, that's with a lot of hydration the day before from a (fairly short) ride I went on after work, and I took in about 3.5 liters over the day.
> 
> So, I am very, very close to the original target of 225lbs from 285lbs. But I seem to be running too low on calories and just getting worn out. I thought I would throw this out there so others can keep an eye out for this. I've been getting progressively tired over the last month, although I would be able to go on some really nice, long rides. But my diet has changed quite a bit, to the point where I eat very little in any one sitting, but I am eating about 6-8 times a day. When I go places, I typically bring beef jerky, banana crips, and a protein bar in case it's going to be more than an hour and I won't have access to food. I might be cutting it a bit too close now, and running out of energy a little too easily. I feel fine now, and feel like I can go on a ride when I get home. But it was a bit of a surprise to get all geared up, start riding, and then lose interest so fast.


almost there man! just a little more! :thumbsup:

sounds like motivation is waning. time to change routes, buy some new goodies for the bike or get a new bike altogether (singlespeed?  ). im thinking eat a little more for the energy. you are burning a lot more then your taking in i assume. so the tiredness really will kick in being energy deprived. little snacks vs big meals is a good thing..

i'm tempted to say take a break from biking but the problem is you might never get back on, then your back where you started.


----------



## Nobleman (Nov 11, 2006)

*Fat boy challenge*

Funny, when I was a teenager people used to comment I was a walking stick, now I am walking tree. Starting riding seriously since '04. Had a GF Tassajara, then a year later went with a full suspension Specialized Stumpjumper FSR. Starting out at 6 ft 6 235 lbs and am down to svelte 230 lbs:thumbsup: I ride for fun, if I lose weight doing so, it's a bonus. I ride on weekends but try to get in a ride at least once or twice during the week. Here in San Diego, my favorite trails are in East San Diego which include Cuyamaca Rancho State Park, Noble Canyon and Big Laguna. I also ride in North San Diego including Daley Ranch, and Elfin Forest.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I've come down another pound this week to 243. I was actually surprised as I spent a lot of time this week on the road (I don't usually eat as well on the road) and not a lot riding...but hey, I'll take it when it can get it.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

RobHoss said:


> 2 weeks ago i was 23.8, now 23.11 so quite unhappy.
> 
> Had bad weather and my girlfriend that i previously worked with has started a new job, and i have hit the vending machine at work cos im a bit depressed.
> 
> *sigh*


just checked this morning, back to 23.8. Want a good week to get under the 23 ans a half barrier that has been there for so long now.

i'll let you know next week what goes on.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Last Monday: 276.5
Today: 275.5

Probably would have lost more this weekend if it weren't for Memorial Day. Stupid bratwurst. :madman:


----------



## PDManseau (Jun 1, 2005)

Last Monday I weighed 233.5 
Today I weighed in at 228

I hope to be 200 by the end of the summer.

-Phil


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

stay in the aerobic zone more sounds like you mght be going to fast.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Age: 23
Weight: 290
Goal: 240

hopefully will start riding again this week... When I was 15 I went from 250 to 235lbs in a month while eating crappy. Lots of riding though. Dont think it'll happen 8 years later.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*no change this week*

47 years old.
6'2" and 255 lbs on April 30
252 on May 7
251 on May 13
249 on May 20
249 on May 28

Goal is 220

Didn't ride at all last week, and probably won't get to this week. May get some riding in at the BUMP & GRIND this weekend (trail set up on Friday and preride a section on Sunday). Not enough to get any aerobic work, but at least I will get back on the bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you know what sucks....you can do good for 6 days and lose 5 pounds and that 7th day you gain it all back


----------



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, heres my honest update. I havent done anything in the last 2 weeks. No riding no nothing. I drive a truck for a living, and work at nights, and by the time I get home I'm too zapped to ride the fire roads. I had every intention of riding on Sunday, even went as far as to load my bike in the truck, but when I got back in the house and sat down on the couch, thats all she wrote. My riding buddy called me late afternoon, and even then I couldn't find the energy to wake up and go ride. I have the mental determanation to do this, its just finding the physical energy on weekends to go out and ride.
Today's weight: 248
This is my thread, and my challange. So I resolve to get off my fat a** and this computer and do a early morning ride. See ya'll when I get back.


----------



## CDOKKEN (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's an update six days later. I am down to 262 lbs from 275 lbs. I only rode a couple of times in the last week, but I did install a patio at my home. I guess moving several tons of bricks, sand, and soil is a good workout. I have signed up for the 12 hour duo in the 24 hours of nine mile in Wausau, WI at the end of July and that gives me a goal to work on. I find that riding at night really helps me get the weight down. It must burn any sugar I have in my blood and then switches to fat burning. I try to go about 17mph on the mountain bike at night for 90 minutes. It always seems that this makes me lose weight.


----------



## BCHBOY1206 (May 9, 2007)

I'm very impressed with the losses you all are making. I started biking a month ago in order to get bak into physical fitness and I love it. I am 42, 5' 5" and weighed 180, I have alway been between 150 and 155 and had worked out for years. I am now down to 165 so I am getting closer to where I want to be. 

Keep up the good work all and m2gunner, stick with it your getting there.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

*I feel your pain.*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you know what sucks....you can do good for 6 days and lose 5 pounds and that 7th day you gain it all back


It's called the weekend. And it kills my gains (actually, more like losses) every week.


----------



## HellCat (Mar 11, 2004)

Well all i weigh in at 350# at 24 and am ready to get into shape so now that i am getting a new bike i hope to be keeping all updated.


----------



## kon_delta (Apr 19, 2006)

I used to weigh 125kg (275lbs) @ 187cm (6'1") when I was 20, went down to 90kg (200lbs) in 6months, pretty much maintained this weight for (plus/minus 10lbs) for 6years, lost some more weight and went down to 82kg (180lbs) and the last two years regained all that and some and back to 104kg (225lbs). I am 29 at the moment weigh around 100kg (220lbs) and my goal weight is 78kg (172lbs).


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Sigh. It was a rough weekend. I'm not looking forward to my weigh in tomorrow. Oh well. Here's to starting over.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Checking in. Weighed yesterday and I've lost 37.5 lbs since 2/27/07. I'm already thinking I need a lighter coil spring for my DHX5.0. Riding yesterday, it felt like a hardtail. I tried to make some trail-side adjustments, but couldn't get it dialed in. I thinking I need a lighter rate spring. 

Gawd it feels good to say that. :thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Just back from 10 days in the Dominican Republic (10th anniv celebration with the mrs).

Only gained like 2.5 lbs, so just under 228 at the moment, which is better than I expected considering the amount of rum that we were consuming.

Now, to be back on track.

If things go well, by the end of summer I will have dropped most of a whole Quasi-Moto in excess weight (1 QM == 35 #) and that will make the cycling that I'm going to be doing in NM, CO, and UT more-super-er. :^)


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

SmallAirAndy said:


> Sigh. It was a rough weekend. I'm not looking forward to my weigh in tomorrow. Oh well. Here's to starting over.


Last Monday: 275
Today: 279
Goal: 220

I love weekends. But they kill my diet every time. I'll do great during the week and gain it all back in various moments throughout the few days I don't have to work. :madman:


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, yeah. Last Monday I was at 235, and now I am at 226. So...

August 2006: 285
Today: 226
Goal: 225

Time for a new goal. I think I am shooting for 215 now.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

RobHoss said:


> just checked this morning, back to 23.8. Want a good week to get under the 23 ans a half barrier that has been there for so long now.
> 
> i'll let you know next week what goes on.


lil'update, down to 23.7 (329lbs) so the half stone marker is here. Heres hoping next week i beat it, its been such a barrier and id love to be under that and possibly then under 23 any time soon!


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

I was going to check in but my digital home scale is all over the place. Is there some secret surface that you have to use these things on? It doesn't seem all that accurate. One day I'm down 4-5 pounds and the next its up.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, Sunday I stood on the scale:

Last stand: 243 lbs (sweats)
This stand: 240 lbs (sweats)
This stand nearly nekked: 236.5 lbs

It is a nice improvement.....puts me basically where I was at the end of last year's dry riding season (I ride all year, but not nearly as much in the winter).

Time to see if I can't get down some more


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Last Monday: 279
Today: 272
Goal: 220


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

2 weeks, two elliptical sessions and two bike ride in...

Starting Weight: 290
Current Weight: 286
1 Week Goal: 283
Goal: 235


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

oops said:


> I am a little late to this game but I will play.
> 
> Thurs May 17th
> 
> ...


Well roughly 3 weeks later

now at 216

_have the beer bottled and have been giving some of it away, it does taste good though_


----------



## big&slow (Mar 7, 2007)

It's been a couple of weeks since I reported. Here are my numbers.

Started at: 276
Last week: 271
This week: 269

Progress has been slow with a few up in with the downs, but I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

ok, so now back to pre-vacation mass index of 215 lbs (214 if you consider post-ride dehydration attractive).

On towards more reverse-gains now ...


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Wooohoooo*

Dropped 1 this week to 248. That is down 40 from 288 a year ago (7 in the past 6 weeks). I have finished my out of town work and will be able to ride more over the next couple of months.

Goal is 220...the last 28 might be HARD.....


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll throw in on this. I was about 250-255 (6'2" tall) last winter, when I built up my Dirtbag I hit Seymour for an inaugural ride and had a great first lap and crapped out on the second run with screaming quad cramps and general exhaustion (Seymour is a shuttle run). Figured that if I like this riding well enough to build a bike for it I better get in good enough shape to do it, and started hitting the gym two to three times a week to support that. I cut down on empty calorie foods and beer consumption, and try to control my portion size. My last weigh in yesterday was 223, down 2 pounds from the previous week, so something must be working! My endurance is very noticeably better, climbing is much improved and crash resilience is way up because you are armoring your bones and tendons when you have better toned muscle. I'm gunning for between 200 and 210, which is a decent reasonable average for me. I used to be 175 when I was a messenger, but I doubt that is a realistic goal for me now if only because I'm reticent to completely give up beer and commit to a crazy diet.


----------



## JAGthree (Jun 17, 2007)

Wished I'd seen this thread months ago. Started my own '_quest for the leaner me_' on March 10, 2007 at a staggering 285 pounds. At 5'10" and having always been thick, marriage, beer, and sheer laziness piled it on over a nine year period. Pulled the 98 VooDoo out of storage and started hitting it hard (at least 4 times per week, minimum 45 minutes, mileage unimportant). Weighed in this weekend at 256 which achieved my first goal of under 260. Next goal is 235 by Aug 19, the big 40. Great thread Gunner, keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Bad eating this week and weekend and I'm above where I was. Two rides, one as a benchmark for a "starting point" of my daily/normal ride. Good news is that I did it 6 minutes faster than my goal (7.46 miles, 38:55minutes, goal was 45 minutes).

Starting weight: 290lbs
Last Week: 286lbs
Current weight: 292.4lbs
Goal Weight: 235lbs


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*No change this week*

Was doing good until the weekend. Had a big Father's Day with my Dad, and then my boys all came home for the weekend and we had a few beers and ate well. At least I didn't gain.

On a positive note..., I pedaled up the red trail without stopping for the first time (a 700 foot elevation gain in 2-1/2 miles at Oak Mountain State Park) on Saturday, and cleared Blood Rock with some speed - always before I had walked the last section, or inched down at a speed slower than walking.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I squeaked off another pound as of Sunday. Puts me on the scale at the end of the day (dressed) at 239 lbs.

Sometime I should see where I'm at 1st thing in the am just before hitting the shower. That's how I used to weigh in and would give me the best comparison to where I was.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been doing pretty well over the last few weeks. Got down to 265, but family came into town and I'm back to 270 today. Oh well. Back to it this week.


----------



## JAGthree (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: Those of us in the 250+ range can fart and loose a couple of pounds. Ignore the scale. Go with the clothes, the belt, and the way you feel. I'm down from 287 to somewhere in the 250's after about 4 months but frankly, I relish it because I am now often able to hang with those that have to '_run around in the shower to get wet_'. Rip it, sweat, and tear up as much as possible, were only young enough to do this once.

Kudos to the BIG GUYS; sweat, ride slow but, love every minute.


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

congrats to all for making the challenge, your doctors and your hearts will thank you

seriously though, I went through this same thing earlier this year, felt awful, blah....started riding/running and lost 30 lbs since feb. I have taken a break from really riding daily but am keeping the weight off by eating better and really feel better everyday

but some of you , if serious, are going to have to make some sacrifices to see the results you want, I went on vacation and packed my running shoes, ate reasonably and still managed to have a good relaxed time without being a workout freak, I ran twice in 4 days but that was better than 2 buffets in 4 days.

mental control is half the battle of losing weight and getting in shape, exercise is not the only part.

good luck to all and kudos to everyone wanting to make a change and not just watch more Oprah or whatever people watch these days


----------



## jimboyzguy (Jun 26, 2007)

*I'm In*

You guys have really inspired me to get on the ball with my health. I have the worst eating habits imaginable, and most of that is psychologically driven. Those demons are hard to conquer, and while I work on changing that I'd like to start a riding regiment. I plan on doing 60+ miles per week for starters, as I'm not that out of shape, I just carry a lot of weight (too much to run with, hard on the joints). 
I haven't got a bike yet, but I'm gonna buy a Hardrock Comp Disc next week when I get paid.
Has anyone else had problems with wheels buckling or such? Anything I should upgrade prior to failure?

Age: 20
Height: 6'5"
Weight Today: 354 lbs
Weight Goal: 275 lbs

Thanks for the inspiration and support. I'll post my progress on my blog at http://jimbo.weisefamily.com. You can see my photography at http://wiseguyimages.com

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in. I just started riding about 3 weeks ago for fun. But after hitting the good trails I relized that there was way more to this riding stuff and have now jumped in full go. So I really don't have a goal weight, I just want more endurance for both biking and softball. I want my big legs that I used to have back in the day. 

So my starting weight: 234
Goal: Bigger legs and not so winded when playing w/ the kids
Daily Riding: 45-60 mins atleast 4 days milage varys. 

ps. I also doing this cause I quite smoking and chewing. It's been almost 2 months now since anything. I've cut out pop except for at lunch. Other than that I drink water. Thats helped quite a bit also. I need to really work on eating 3 meals a day. This will help w/ portion control. Since I never eat breakfast, eating it will keep me from pigging out for lunch.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Well... a few hard 8 mile rides and some better food intake later...

Starting weight: 290lbs
Last Week: 292.4lbs
Current weight: 287.8lbs
Goal Weight: 235lbs

Moving in the right direction again, anyway. Been very sore/stiff the past week or so and not sure why.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> Started training 3 weeks ago, at 285 lbs, was down to 277 yesterday (would probably be lighter, but I'm a beer fiend).


271.5 according to the digital scale as of this morning


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Been too long since I checked in*

Been on a "plateau" since back from vacation, hovering around 225, but I seem to have finally gotten "off" it as I'm down to 222 as of Monday morning (that's my personal official weigh-in time).

So, in a very wierd way, I'm looking forward to being two-some-teen within a week and strangely find myself looking forward to it.

It's gotta be making life easier on my bike, that's for sure. Kind of unfair that it's gained 2-3 pounds this year. 

Reiterating,,,
- starting point - 237
- goal - 190 (which really means 185 if I can do it, but I'll consider myself happy at 190)
- starting date April something

At 222 my scale reports a clean 30% body fat, which means that in a zero-body-fat case I'd be 155-ish. This scarily dovetails with most weight tables for a person my height (5' 8"), but I don't expect to ever be there. My target weight of 190 will put me in the neighborhood of 15% body fat. For a person with a computer-based job I think this would be an EXCELLENT point to be at. We'll see. At current rate of loss, it'll take on the order of four or five months to get there, if things continue well.


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

*I'm in*

I just got my 99 schwinn mesa gsx up and going again. However i have a slightly different back story. In november i decided to get back into shape. Hitting 293 at 5'11" i couldnt take it anymore, i could barely tie my shoes without feeling winded. So i joined a local gym, started losing some weight. Now i made it to 263 but just lost interest completely in the gym style. Got hurt, and just cant bring myself to get back. Also i took a quick spin on my bike, forgot how much i love riding. So i start again,

270'ish 
5'11" 
24 years old 
working a desk job. 
time to get going.


----------



## CrashGordon (Jun 24, 2007)

*New to this....*

Well one more clyde on a diet. Will get my bike on Thursday or Friday (come on Post Office) and then it will be my goal to do a minimum of 3/4hour 5 days a week. We will see how long that will last....

Starting weight: 268
Goal: 200


----------



## RACENUT (May 27, 2007)

I started August 2006 at 348
today I'm at 299.

I've went up and down a couple of times since December.

My goal is 280 for now. Maybe 260 if the doctor thinks it's the right thing to do.

I've found that the "Body Mass Index" is a little subjective. At 6'6" I'm supposed to be around 240 or so. That ain't gonna happen. I'll look like an anorexic toothpick!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*made it*

It's official, as of this morning I am 220# (now -18). Yesterday weighing myself after a two days of biking (7 hrs Sat and 5 Sun) was fun if incorrect, as the scale showed 218.5. After dinner and rehydration and a good night's sleep finding myself at 220 was quite refreshing.

Embarking on new-old terratory now, I've not weighed this "little" since I got out of the Army in '91. After an eight-year tenure with a six month finale in Desert Storm I was a lean 175#. So, based upon the fact that I figure to never be that lean again, I'm shotting for 190-200# as my target, and it's wierd but I think I'm almost half-way there.



Either way, my doctor is probably going to be happy.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Still 287, but noticeably fitter and with less pudge where there used to be. I can handle that. No longer a problem to run up the 4 flights of stairs I take every day, knees feeling better, and walking the dogs 5+ miles is no longer that big of a chore. I definitely am beginning to remember what its like to have some activity and the small taste of fitness is giving me more motivation. Hey, maybe there really is some merit to this biking thing... 

Still trying to get my diet figured out. By calculations I need to eat 2500 calories a day with moderate daily exercise at 235lbs. I have been struggling to get in 2000 calories a day, which is simply not enough. Need to eat more in the morning and less at night (except the night before a big ride, it always seems to help me to eat a large bowl of pasta then).

Starting weight: 290lbs
Last Week: 287.8lbs
Current weight: 287.3lbs
Goal Weight: 235lbs


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*No change since the last post*

Still at 248. I have a good scale. Seems I lose 1 to 1-1/2 lb every week (during the week). I get a good ride in on Saturday and then am hungry as a horse. End up eating the wrong things and too much of them for the rest of the weekend.

I will not be traveling much for the next couple of weeks, so I intend to ride more and try harder to keep the weekends under control. Maybe next week will bring a beeter report.

Ride On!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Good job guys!!!*



justaguy said:


> Still at 248. I have a good scale. Seems I lose 1 to 1-1/2 lb every week (during the week). I get a good ride in on Saturday and then am hungry as a horse. End up eating the wrong things and too much of them for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> I will not be traveling much for the next couple of weeks, so I intend to ride more and try harder to keep the weekends under control. Maybe next week will bring a beeter report.
> 
> Ride On!


Thank you for the inspiration. I am 185 right now and probably 183 by the morning. My goal is 175lbs. I am 6'2" medium build. I stopped weigh lifting 3 weeks ago and my climbing improved tremendously. I have weight train for the last 7 years.

Tommy Boowen is 6'4" 174lbs?? Holy crap!!!


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll throw myself into this  

I'm 6'2" was 350 lbs in late June, now I'm 342. Aiming for a target of 210. 

My wife is also tempting me with a the possibility of brand new bike when I roll over into the 200's.

Good luck guys!


----------



## RACENUT (May 27, 2007)

big_mountain_biker said:


> I'll throw myself into this
> 
> I'm 6'2" was 350 lbs in late June, now I'm 342. Aiming for a target of 210.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to have a reward for such an accomplishment.
I'll get $500 from my wife when I reach 280!


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

Although the weight loss and hopefully the ability to not force my friends to wait for a half hour after every climb is enough reward in and of itself, some cash or a shiny new bike never hurts.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Another week, another 2 # - yep, scale said 218 this morning.

I may actually be < 210 when I go to Colorado at the end of August. Maybe I'll survive some of the climbs?

This is crazy, it's all my wife's fault.

Lots of biking this weekend, which was great - too much rain in Texas over the last six weeks and lots of trails unavailable due to water.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, another couple weeks and another pound or two. I stood on the scale Sunday night and was pleased to find myself sitting at 237.5lbs after a full meal and lots to drink (It's been bloomin' warm here as of late). 

Without the sweat pants and t-shirt, that put me at 236lbs, which is 1 lb shy of the mark I set at the end of last years major riding season (which was taken at the start of the day, in the BD suit). I figure I've still got a solid 2 months of decent riding then another two of hit and miss before winter sets in to stay.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Started a real training plan and have stuck to it thus far, and its paying off. Still working on getting the diet straightened out while keeping it interesting. I know I can eat nothing but chicken, rice, and turkey sandwiches and lose ~5lbs a week because I did it when I was power lifting but I'd rather keep me (and my wife) happy. I know it says there my starting weight is 290, but in reality as recently as April I was 298, and was at that mark for my wedding last October. Definitely noticing changes in the way I look - time to get back to lifting weights for the upper body workout too.

Starting weight: 290lbs
Last Week: 287.3lbs
Current weight: 285.8lbs
Goal Weight: 235lbs


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

First time posting on this thread, thanks to everyone who has been keeping it going and helping motivate others like me. 

I'm 6'6" and peaked out at the heaviest in my life in mid-May: 299.5 lbs. :yikes: Ten years ago I was as low as 205, but over the past few years in the 230-240 range when I am decently fit. I would love to get down around 225 and stay there for a while. 

I'm happy to report that in two months I have shed 21 lbs. overall, but probably lost more fat than that offset by some muscle gain. I'm getting closer to being able to put the "fat pants" back in the closet again, at one point even the fat pants were getting tight!

I'm following a plan I like to call "Ride like a hoss, eat like a hoss." Basically, it means that I go out for 2-5 hour singlespeed rides at least 4 times a week, and that seems to compensate for all the beer and burgers I consume post-ride. :thumbsup: I also have a short bike commute to work every day, but haven't been doing anything else in terms of exercise. MTBing is too much fun, why do anything else?

Anyways, cheers to everyone out there trying to shed some pounds, and keep hitting those trails! Hopefully I'll be under 250 by the end of summer. 

Regards, 
Anthony


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

doing great guys!! i'm down to 230 lbs. i got down to 229....but quickly jumped back up for some reason....even though i've been eating fairly clean and working out as much as possible.

i'm finally starting to see some of the muscle i've been working on. which is a good thing.

i'll be biking tomorrow.....and i'm hoping to video some of it.

take care fellas.


----------



## jimboyzguy (Jun 26, 2007)

I said it three weeks ago, and now I can say I did it for real: I bought a Hardrock Comp Disc and put in an hour of riding today before I had to go to work. Its been a while since I've riden and never with a front fork suspension. The bike handles my 355 lbs with grace. Granted I wont be taking it off anything higher than a curb, but still, its as solid as a hard rock should be.

My weight-loss challenge to myself was issued on my own blog at http://jimbo.weisefamily.com. I'll be posting at least once a week on my way to 300 lbs by New Years Day.

Can anyone recommend some light trails or bike paths here in Riverside County, CA? I'm in Corona and I dont know anyone who rides here. Perhaps I'll have to find a posse for the weekends.

Anyhow, thanks for the info and inspiration with your success stories. With lots of hard riding I'll be on my way to 300 and below in no time.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Another week another pound ...*

... in the WRONG direction.

219 this morning.

Just didn't eat well enough last week, that's my fault.

Not enough cycling getting me down (too much rain in Texas for it to be July, really.).

Time spent under flourescent lights sucks out your soul, after all.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am soooooooo in. I have an 11 mile ride into work everyday. It has a bit of off roading. I will be doing this at least 3 days a week. On the weekends I still plan my rides!


----------



## truss83 (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm in for sure. i started riding consistently a month ago and i have lost 20 pounds so far. i am riding between 10 and 20 miles a day, and am trying to to ride every day. i am also eating better, not so much a diet just paying more attention to what i eat.:thumbsup: 

starting weight: 264
current weight: 244
goal weight: 205-210


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Dropped 3 minutes off of my best time on the training run (again, mostly paved, bike path, but I generally ride it as hard as possible... and it has the perfect hill for hill repeats on it). Went from 38:55 a few weeks ago, to yesterday doing it in 35:56. While I was riding I was really hoping to drop into the 37's. I did it at a much higher pace and effort than a normal ride, but I wanted to see my progress. Hopefully I'll do this twice a week and longer distances twice a week, with a day of intervals in there somewhere.

Starting weight: 290lbs
Last Week: 285.8lbs
Current weight: 285.5lbs
Goal Weight: 235lbs

no weight loss, but obvious performance increases.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

Hardline said:


> I NEED to accept this challenge. I am 34, 242.8lbs at 6'0". I have not been on my bike for 3 years, have been eating terribly, and working long hours. In turn I been rewarded with back, knee, and ankle problems. My goal would be 225 for now. Thanks JJ


Wow Just dug this thread up and found this. Since this post I have been on the bike one day for a 13 mile ride and have gained 13 lbs. I am now at 255!:bluefrown: What a disgrace. JJ


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Better week this week, officially down to 217 this morning.

Was a scary weekend though, with eight total hours of riding in and some Extreme Sweating I had managed to drop as much as 6 # of water-weight (measured 211.5 on Sun after riding) even though after the Sun ride (of only 2 1/2 hours) I had drunk almost 200 oz of water.

Man, summer, Texas, be careful out there.

( I had not yet stopped sweating, so I wasn't "gone" to a bad place, but I had stopped riding as soon as I ran out of drinking water. And yes, I was taking in electrolytes too.


----------



## TACORICAN (Jan 24, 2006)

*Am in*

Am going to try to get back in shape,
Starting Weight - 242LBS
Goal - 200LBS
#'s till Goal - 42LBS


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Current stats:
Starting weight (April 15/07): 285-290lbs (beyond my scale's range, so a guess)
Current weight: 255lbs
Current Goal: 240lbs.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ok, getting back in the swing of things ...*

Officially down to 213.5 this morning, but I think it's a little false as I may still be somewhat dehydrated from riding yesterday (almost 6 hrs worth) here in Austin.

So maybe I'm going to think of myself as really 215 to split the difference. Certainly a 2# loss seems much more realistic than almost 4#. We'll see. My post-ride weight was 212 so I know I'm not completely dehydrated. I also know I did manage to eat better last week, and that helps.

Hey *m2gunner*, how're ya doing? Believe me I know how it feels to just be so totally whacked all you want to do is sleep, but if you can do it even a short 20-30 minute jaunt - even a lap around the house - can do a lot to clear the head and help you sleep better.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Wow - I need to lose weight!!!*



bear said:


> Officially down to 213.5 this morning, but I think it's a little false as I may still be somewhat dehydrated from riding yesterday (almost 6 hrs worth) here in Austin.
> 
> So maybe I'm going to think of myself as really 215 to split the difference. Certainly a 2# loss seems much more realistic than almost 4#. We'll see. My post-ride weight was 212 so I know I'm not completely dehydrated. I also know I did manage to eat better last week, and that helps.
> 
> Hey *m2gunner*, how're ya doing? Believe me I know how it feels to just be so totally whacked all you want to do is sleep, but if you can do it even a short 20-30 minute jaunt - even a lap around the house - can do a lot to clear the head and help you sleep better.


I feel your pain...

I was 182#'s this morning - I am 6'2" My goal is 172. I rode 30mi yesterday on the trail 60% climbs, and 20 on Saturday. I think I will spend more time on the trainer. I dropped the weight lifting and will start doing pull ups, sit ups and push ups only. Weigh training makes me stiff and heavy. I still have a lot of muscle left so with some atrophy I can get to 175.:thumbsup: I feel manorexic now. damn! - no more cookies!

Runnig sucks!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*I must be doing something right*

Even after a "hard" week I managed to weigh-in at 212.5 yesterday morning.

This is starting to look promising, maybe under 200# by the end of summer, first time since '91.

Cool.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i weighed in last week with the fat doctor. caliper and fancy scale suggest that my last several months of weightloss has come from muscle .

i think i may have messed my metabolism up a bit by eating too few calories. may have slipped into 'starvation mode' where your body attempts to retain fat and catabolise muscle. gonna try to reset it a bit with more complex carbs and proteins making up about 500 more calories than i've been eating.

i weighed in at 228 last wednesday. down from 369 after about a year and what...9 months i guess?

and here is my tremendous singletrack skill. who would put trees so close to the trail like that? :lol:

http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=98769


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Just back from a week long biz-trip, and no progress made, but more importantly no losses either.

Still 212.5 as of this morning. Geeze that's good (considering how hard it is to eat right when you're eating out 3x a day).

Back to plan now, see if I can't break 210 by end of next weekend.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

I just found this thread..I want in...
I'm 5'9" and as of last month I was 230lb.
As of yesterday I am 225lb.
I rode 20 miles yesterday towing my son and his trailer and 36 miles last week

DAMNSIT!!! I just checked the scale and am back at 229....I have issues with portion control. eating small meals 5x a day was working for me, have to get back to it.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Sasquatchyroundthingswithkids,

You were probably just dehydrated a bit still, no worries. Easy come easy go, but for long term loss you want to take it easy and make it long term.

Man, portion control is insanely difficult.

For me, I was starting basically the same place as you (look back on the thread), and the main change that has happened to my diet is to dinner.

My evenining meal pretty much consists of a large helping of salad, very light on the dressing (any dressing really, but very easy on it), often times steamed veggies (like broccoli - stay away from the sugar-based stuff like carrots), 6-8 oz of meat (the more fatty the less, and no pork derivatives as they have too much salt), and just a few "good" complex carbs (true whole grain wheat derivatives).

This has, over the past couple months, bled into a more salad oriented lunch style, by choice. The old standby's are just too fatty or greasy for what I want to eat.

But chips and queso at a tex-mex place are always good, let's not be stupid.

This all started for me as a way of making it easier on my wife, who is undergoing a very strict dietary change under Dr. and nutritionist control.

Also, if you don't have one, a calorie-computing heart-rate-monitor is nice because you don't want to eat too LITTLE after big efforts, as that can cause your body to go into starvation mode and fight the burning of fat cells and the loss of weight.

Lastly, drink water, lots more water. :^)

Good luck.

diclaimer: I'm not a nutritionist nor dietician nor medical professional, just relating personal experience is all.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Count me in!
The wife and I started 3 weeks ago, 3 miles was all we could do. We are already up to 10 miles no problem. (paved bike paths around town) I am 6'3 270 lbs, and want to loose 75 lbs. (The wife is 5'2, 115 lbs, so she isn't doing it to loose weight, just something we can do together) I have changed my diet big time as well. I have a desk job, and got into a bad habit of sitting on my fat butt all day drinking pop and living out of the vending machines. Now at work, I go for walks on my breaks and lunches, and only eat my healthy lunch I brought from home and leave the money in the car. So far, almost 10 lbs down. I know those are the easy 10, its going to be tough to kill the last 65 lbs. Its good to see so many people having good results though in this forum, its inspiring.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I'm in! I started my diet a week ago, and I weighed in at 249lbs. My goal is to be below the 200 mark, and then go from there. I'm 6'4" tall, so I'm not sure what my ideal weight should be, but I'm aiming for 195 and I'll be happy.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Thats what I am aiming for, 195. I don't remember the last time I was under 200 lbs...


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

rm25x said:


> Thats what I am aiming for, 195. I don't remember the last time I was under 200 lbs...


I know what you mean.... it's been at least five or more years for me. I started my diet last Sunday at 249, and this morning I weighed 244. Thats five pounds closer for me. Plus, I have been off my bike for six weeks due to a injured hand (long story), and I'm happy to report that I'm hitting the trails for the first time again tomorrow morning. So hopefully getting back into my routine plus a diet to, I'll start to see results in the weeks to come.

My goal for this coming Sunday was 239lbs, which I guess is a lot for one week. However if I got half that, I know that in the weeks to come to set my goals a little smaller and work a little harder...

Great thread by the way! Thanks...

Jay


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah the first 10 are the easiest to lose from what I have read.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Setback week, up to 215 this morning (well, 214.5 but whose counting). I knew last week and the weekend was hard so I'm not surpsrised. We'll see how things go this week, hopefully better but I doubt it.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I weighed in yesterday morning and was down to 244lbs from 249.6lbs a week before. My goal was 10 lbs, but from what I've been reading, maybe my goal should be more like three to four pounds a week. My goal for next Monday morning is 240 lbs.

I know this is a mountain bike forum, but I also picked this up to help put in lots of miles in my quest for 195:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

CapeFearTrailRider:

1. road riding good, get in long rides with consistent efforts at moderate intensity and it'll help you burn excess "you." Severe intensity doesn't do it as it puts your body in too much of a fight for "fuel."

2. 2-4#/week is definitely a LOT more reasonable than 10. I think that the general guidance for someone working on losing weight is to target 1-3 a week, that is if they want to make it a permanent loss. You can lose faster than that, but it's pretty stressful on the body and should probably not be done w/o continual doctor and dietician guidance and overwatch. E.g.: My wife is on a very agressive plan that puts her at a consistent 4-5# a week loss and she has to check in 4+ times a week with the authorities to be safe.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I finally had a chance to weigh in again. The SS roadbike Century (my second ever...the first being done on my GF Cake 2 DLX earlier this summer) must have helped...

End of day, after having eaten and whie fully dressed: 233lbs.

Means I should be sub 230lbs when fresh outta bed in the morning (how I traditionally have weighed myself and for my comparison to the 265-ish I was at my peak).


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

dropped two more pounds this week, down to 242. Goal for next week is 239, but I'll be happy with a solid 240.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

well, apparently I've figured out how to be completely stressed out at work and still not be too bad to myself.

Plus, a really good ride on Sunday mayhap helped, but this morning at my normal time weighed in at a flat 210. Very cool.

It's very encouraging, really. Now that I've solidly bust 25 pounds down, heading to -30, my wife thinks I should get a reward like we have for her. Just to figure out a good thing now.


----------



## spider991 (Sep 1, 2007)

im in, coming off a long year+ rotator tear/shredded bicep, i really porked up. I'm 37y/o bout 6'01, 265-270 now, just got my bike up and running(and ordering a new 29er this week or next), and im off and ridin tomorrow. I was also in great shape at bout 210-215, my goal is lofty 215 by new years. You guys are a great inspiration.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

Down to 309 today. 33 pounds in under two months aint too bad 

I got my new bike early though, the wife was extra nice


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

big_mountain_biker said:


> I got my new bike early though, the wife was extra nice


Sweet deal!

I don't thnk my Mrs would let me get another bike. My current ride is way to expensive, and frankly I had the opportunity to rest ride some brand new Titus and chose my existing bike over them, side-by-side, so I guess I'm still in "bike love"


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm late getting into this challenge, but I am going to do it.

I am 37 years old. 5'10" and 235 lbs. I'd like to get to 175 before Memorial Day. My goal is to be below 200 by New Year's Day and burn the rest off in the Spring.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Anoter week another pound...*

Although it ended up being a tough week eating-wise, I still managed to drop one more pound as of this morning, so 209 officially by the scale. The hidden benefit though is that I believe that the % body fat is now solidly below 30% in the longest time - at a post-ride dehydrated-low the scale reported 25% and this morning only 26%, so that's very cool.

The "climbing oriented" ride yesterday with Scorpionwoman I'm sure will have more effects over the next couple days as my body recovers from that.

Adanthang: On a self-administered weight loss program I think you've got an aggressive schedule proposed, at consistently over 2# per week until the end of the year, but I think it is possible so good luck!


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Haven't been updating on here as I should have, but progress has been made:
Started: 280 (about 3 or so months ago?)
Now: 263
:thumbsup:
Hopefully I can break into the 250 range next week.


----------



## tocoldmn (May 6, 2004)

5-1-07 234 lbs
9-10-07 204lbs
goal: 190

hate to say it lads , all road miles. about 2100 to be exact. I don't know what I'm going to do this winter.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

tocoldmn said:


> hate to say it lads , all road miles. about 2100 to be exact. I don't know what I'm going to do this winter.


Same thing, more layers (outside the epidermis...)


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*I might as well jump in*

My weight is like a yo-yo.

Got back up to 5'10 226 in June my heaviest is 242

bounced down to 214, and with the advent of football season I'm already back up to 218

I would love to weigh 185-190

200 would be great.

Lets call it 205 by Thanksgiving, and 200 by new years.

If I can get down to 190... well, I"ll be damn fast.


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

Bear - I know it is a little aggressive, but I'm really hoping to lose about 2 pounds a week for the first few months. I've modified my diet too, so that will help. 

I am at 235 (down from 237) in the first week. Progress reports to follow...


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I'm still at it. Three weeks in and I'm now down to 237.6 lbs (from 250). It's been frustrating, because I'm not the type to be patient with things happening in baby-steps. However, a pound here and a pound there definitely add up. 

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*manorexic*



Zion Rasta said:


> I feel your pain...
> 
> I was 182#'s this morning - I am 6'2" My goal is 172. I rode 30mi yesterday on the trail 60% climbs, and 20 on Saturday. I think I will spend more time on the trainer. I dropped the weight lifting and will start doing pull ups, sit ups and push ups only. Weigh training makes me stiff and heavy. I still have a lot of muscle left so with some atrophy I can get to 175.:thumbsup: I feel manorexic now. damn! - no more cookies!
> 
> Runnig sucks!


Damn, Rasta, you be skinny for sure. Must be that fine Turner you ride 

Well, When I started riding a year ago after a long layoff I weighed 278#, and I am down to 259# as of yesterday. Goal is to drop 24 more lbs, getting down to 235#. I rode 500 miles (all dirt) this past year, will up it to 1K. My longest ride last year was 20 miles. I have no interest in becoming manorexic , still lift weights, do CrossFit, run sprints, and all that. Plus I want to take up Parcour. I want to be fit, not skinny.

I lose more weight when I eat clean and don't drink alcohol, and eating poorly is my main obstacle to progress.

Some great success stories here!


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

i think i might join in too...

im 15y old, 5'10" (although probably 5'11" by now) and about 210 pounds...

i started to ride my bike more often since the beginning of this summer...i used to weight around 220, so i lost about 10 pounds since then....although for a while now my weight has stayed the same....i can tell its definately what i eat thats causing this...ive been eatin healthier for about a week now...but not much change....i ride my bike almost every day for about 30min to an hour (sometime even more)...and on saturdays and sometimes on sundays, i ride at markham for a couple of hours...ive been keeping this up for a little more than a month now and even though my weight hasent changed much, ive been building muscle, increasing my stamina, and feel alot better than what i did in my couch potato days...

in fact, just got back from about 2 hours of riding at markham..

ok, current weight: about 210 (more or less by about a pound or so...my scale isnt too accurate)...

my goal is to reach 200pounds...after that, maybe even 190...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I have confirmation....I'm now sub 230lbs.

Even after breakfast this morning and going out to a big dinner last night, standing on the scale at noon today put me at 229lbs. That's down 36lbs from when I started riding again and it has stayed off with the exception of the usual holiday gains.

Added to that, I've been noticing since I got my hrm equipped GPS (early spring) that my average and max heart rates while cycling have been dropping. My riding has remained at about the same intensity (or increased a bit, now that I know I can do centuries on my mountain bike) and I also know that my resting pulse and bp have dropped nicely too.

This is great....I'm still a clyde, but I'm a heck of a lot healthier than I have been at this weight in probably the last 10 years.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool stuff guys.

Psycho Mike, it's nice to have an objective measure that your health is increasing.

When I started riding with an HRM in '04 my weight was 235-240, resting heart rate was around 60, max hr recorded on certain climbs in the area was over 200 bmp, recover from a big-ride to "normal" hr was like an hour or so, and recovery from climbs to something more reasonable during ride was slow.

Now, I'm down to 209/210, my resting heart rate six months ago when I measured it last was 42, max hr recorded on that specific climb was about 160, recovery at the end of big rides to nominal hr is on the order of minutes (usually ~10), and recovery from climbs to a baseline is very quick.

I think that both the resting/sitting hr are a nice improvement, but I think that the recovery times from efforts and post-ride are a bigger win.

But, I am, a known, data-nerd.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

While I did not get to ride with Scorpionwoman again this weekend, I took last weeks ride to heart and got a long climb-a-lot ride in yesterday.

I'm sure it's left me still a bit dehydrated from total body-balance, but the rule is the weigh-in on Mon AM for me and this morning it was down to 205.5!

Crap, going to have to low the body weight setting in my HRM again this week sometime.

*wink*

I also had to reset the sag settings on my bike this weekend, after a long group ride on Saturday I noticed that the bike felt a bit harsh so before I went out on my long solo ride Sunday I checked the suspension and yep, only getting about 1/2 the sag I like.

Mucha better afterwards.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

When I started to ride again, my resting pulse was about 80, my bp was in the high 130's / mid to high 80s. My resting pulse has dropped to the high 50's or low 60's and bp is down to the 120's / 70's. 

My "max" heart rate as calculated is 180 and the max I have recorded is 185. I'm not pushing it to that point much anymore even though my riding hasn't backed off any. Now, when I stop at a light, I can drop 15% off my pulse rate easily in the 2-3 min I have to wait. Last time I checked, my recovery heart rate was in the 80's just 7.5 min after I got done my ride.

I qualify for the large and fit club, I think


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Bad week, sick towards the end of the week and over the weekend. Bummer. 

So up a couple this week. Scale reported 208 Mon morning. I knew the 205.5 was a false-low, but still encouraging. After a short ride on Sat I was at 206 so I think it's mostly water weight but also some real weight.

Hopefully this week will be better, but it's going to be hard as I'm away for work and living in a hotel room all week.

*sigh*


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

I weighed in at exactly 230 on Friday. That is 7 pounds lost since Labor Day. I am losing slightly more than 2 pounds per week, which is my goal.


I'm looking forward to being below 230 for this week's weigh in on Friday. 180 lbs is still a long way away, but I'll be there in time with persistence.

I've been riding in the morning before work. The sun is coming up a little later every day, but I can manage my schedule around that. I do have concerns about remaining motivated when it starts getting cold outside though...


----------



## mnster (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in for this challenge.

Currently 6.2 

245 pounds

Ready to get back into shape I feel the extra weight just holding me back and boggin me down. My "Image" is starting to make me loose my confidence. Just need to find things that taste good and fill me up without being so bad for me. I only ride my bike once a week. Its a walmart hunk a junk that has a flat tire and broken wheel bearing. Waiting for the new Ibex Ignition serires bikes. I figure I'll eat lots of fruits, chew lots of gum to stop me from eating snacks, eat food low in calories, then excersise some how once a day. Sunday whatever goes.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I must be getting the hang of eating when travelling, not to destruction.

Even with a supreme dinner at a friend's place, his wife went nuts and made some awesome stuff, including a two-layer chocolate cake with absolutely perfect icing. Yummm.

*cough* sorry. 

Anyway, morning weigh-in today put me at 207 even, so I'm really happy with that considering what it could be.

Not for a week of regular riding and eating habits before me and the mrs are in PacNorthWet for a week (Portland and Seattle).


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well, hello from Portland (temporarily anyway)*

So, no weigh in as I haven't found a scale in the hotel, and it wouldn't be a fair comparison to the scale at home.

But, clothes are fitting the same. I'm eating a few too many carbs so far (mostly breakfast) but excellent amounts of greenery at lunch and dinner, and was doing a fair amount of hiking / geocaching with my gal over the weekend.

Now if I can just keep my head out of the local coffee shops while I'm here (other than for breakfast, let's not be stupid).


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, if you're in Portland, I'd be in the breweries, not the cofee shops 

... of course that explains why I'm back up to 277 now (I actually topped 290 about a month ago :nono: but I'm back on the horse now).

I kept going out to eat WAY too much and of course with that eating came the odd beer or five....

So, I've knocked that on the head now and I'm being an anti social git and staying in to work through lunch, I'm sure things will get hectic next month, so I'm focussing on getting as much weight off before then if I can and then I'll maintain through the silly season.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I did have a really nice draft Strongbow cider at lunch on Thursday, if that counts (I'm not a "beer" guy, sorry).

Drank local wine with most every dinner.

And on the epilogue, while it's not my weigh-in day, this morning I was only 208.5 so I didn't do too much damage (even with having yummy waffles with blueberry topping at Minnie's a few days running).

Definitely would like to go back for a riding visit though, sometime.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

bear said:


> I'm not a "beer" guy, sorry


:eekster: Sacrilege! 


bear said:


> Drank local wine with most every dinner.


Ok, I'll let you off then, they do some good wines up there too 


bear said:


> Definitely would like to go back for a riding visit though, sometime.


Yeah, you and me both, my girlfriend is from Portland and I've been up a couple of times, definitely seems like plenty of good riding up there if you can fit it in between rain showers


----------



## Scottie Rox (Jul 1, 2003)

29
6' 
206 was 220 (honestly i haven't done much, mostly just eat a bit less, and daily riding 2-3 mi)
will you guys still talk to me when Im under the 200 # mark? my goal is 190.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Scottie Rox said:


> will you guys still talk to me when Im under the 200 # mark? my goal is 190.


maybe.

but only if you still talk to me.

I hope to be under 200# by December.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

I hate you both, you know that don't you?


----------



## Scottie Rox (Jul 1, 2003)

Kyoseki said:


> I hate you both, you know that don't you?


sorry


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ok, back on the bus ...*

Good weekend this weekend, lotsa miles n hills. Probably 11-12 hours total cycling in two days.

Morning weigh-in shows at 205 # and 25% bf, I'm assuming those numbers may rise a bit depending upon rehydration from the weekend and stuff, but that's what they were this morning.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome topic.
Anyway, I started biking/running everyday about 9 months ago and I'm down from 238 to 218. Boy is it hard to lose weight. Seems like I seriously have to fight for every lb. Goal is 190-195. 
I will be under 205 by X-mas. 
-ER


----------



## Bandit402 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well consider another dude on the list.... 

22
288lbs
6'3"
Finally got my new frame, been biking almost daily since!! :thumbsup: 

Not sure if anybody has suggested it, but using Excel can be a great way to track progress for weight loss and biking ability (timed runs/distance).


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome! Another post to join to stoke the motivation, I'm in.

So I started last October, was 235, got down to 208 this summer, went back up to 227.8 last week, and yesterday I weighed in at 221 lbs. I basically started a new regime last week and lost 6lbs already. I didn't read all of the posts but some so if you guys are still truckin' let me know and I'll stay abreast with yah.

Do you guys do posts on what's worked and what hasn't? I got turned onto a great eating plan by a guy by the name of Tim Ferriss. He's an interesting guy you can read about here: http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/

His personal eating plan that he lives on is here: http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blo...of-fat-in-30-days-without-doing-any-exercise/

Basically it's beans, vegi's, and protein for every meal, nothing else but that! One day a week he splurge's on whatever to spike the caloric intake so that the body doesn't get use to the low cal diet. The diet is a simple principle of keeping the sugar intake regulated at a low level. It gets rather blan but if you take the one day off a week you can look forward to your favorite splurge meals. Mine is pizza, wings, ice cream with toppings and of course beer. Anyhow, I watched 6lbs drop off of me in a week last week, hoping that this week goes as planned but I already f'd up today so back on the horse tomorrow. The key is to stick to it and it will work.

Anyhow, my stats:
Starting weight: 227.8
Goal weight: 175-185 lbs
Weight loss to date: 6 lbs.

I'd like to be under 200lbs by December 20th when I fly home to see the fam.

If some of you are at a stagnant point or just starting, give this a shot and see results. No expensive diet plans, no pills, just combining the right foods together. Drink lots of water! If you have more questions about this feel free to shoot or just click on that link and it describes it a bit better.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

The other thing that helps me fight against stall-points is what my wife calls a protein day.

Nothing, and I mean *nothing*, but quality protein and fresh veggies (salad, steamed veggies).

No sweeteners of any type, no starches or carbs, no other fats (no beans), nil. Seems to work for me. I should do that like every mon/tues 'cause big rides on the weekend unsettle things as I *must* up the carb intake to handle the riding.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Bandit402 said:


> Not sure if anybody has suggested it, but using Excel can be a great way to track progress for weight loss and biking ability (timed runs/distance).


I'm using something called "MyPersonalDiet" by Vida One.
http://www.vidaone.com/mpd_ppc.htm

It runs on Windows mobile so if you have a PocketPC it's great for tracking weight, workouts and, most importantly for me, calories.

I find that if I completely track caloric intake it's a lot easier for me to stay on track, knowing that every time I eat or drink something I have to type it in to the doohickey encourages me to not do so


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeez Reamer, 6lbs a week? Where do I sign up? I could be at my target weight in like a month hehehe......

You sure there's not crack in them beans?


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

EclipseRoadie said:


> Jeez Reamer, 6lbs a week? Where do I sign up? I could be at my target weight in like a month hehehe......
> 
> You sure there's not crack in them beans?


The first week you lose a lot of water, I started restricting my caloric intake properly a couple of weeks ago and dumped 9.2 lbs in the first week, after that point it's slowed to 3-4 lbs a week, but I have a ways to go, the closer you get to lean, the longer it takes to persuade your body to dump the fat.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

bear said:


> The other thing that helps me fight against stall-points is what my wife calls a protein day.
> 
> Nothing, and I mean *nothing*, but quality protein and fresh veggies (salad, steamed veggies).
> 
> No sweeteners of any type, no starches or carbs, no other fats (no beans), nil. Seems to work for me. I should do that like every mon/tues 'cause big rides on the weekend unsettle things as I *must* up the carb intake to handle the riding.


That's pretty much the concept of that diet I listed. You need a small amount of carbs everyday which is why beans are reccomended, but other than that all I eat is protein, vegi's, and beans on this diet. One day a week I eat whatver I feel like and sometimes after working out I'll have a protein shake with a banana.

Curious if anyone knows if it's better to carbo load the night before a long ride/trail building day or the morning of and throughout the day? I'm going to build trail tomorrow and then ride and want the energy so I'm curious when the best time is to consume the carb energy. I did a MS 150 ride once and one of the riders suggested eating pasta the night before to sustain energy for the morning.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Most endurance people I know eat decent carbs (ie. not sugar) the night before and then right after the workout.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Kyoseki said:


> Most endurance people I know eat decent carbs (ie. not sugar) the night before and then right after the workout.


Sugar you mean by bread sources or actual sugar such as junk food? What about during the period of effort (building trail?)

What is the purpose of eating carbs after a workout?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Reamer said:


> Sugar you mean by bread sources or actual sugar such as junk food?


I mean complex carbs like bread and pasta. Sugar (from candy or other sugary foods) is a simple carb and gets absorbed very quickly, leading to a big blood sugar spike and then as I understand it it gets turned into fat if it's not used for energy. I would imagine any good carbohydrate source would work if it can be absorbed over a period of 12 hours.

Plus what would you rather eat? A nice big bowl of pasta or 4 snickers bars? My teeth alone scream for the pasta 


Reamer said:


> What about during the period of effort (building trail?)


If you want extra energy available immediately, just go with sugar (glucose, gatorade, gu or similar product). I occasionally will down some gatorade to get the sugar into my bloodstream before climbing a hill and it seems to help, but if I'm doing trail building or just a mid intensity ride, I'll rely on my fat stores (for I have many).


Reamer said:


> What is the purpose of eating carbs after a workout?


After a workout glycogen levels are low, the story I get is that carbs digested after a workout go to replace glycogen levels directly instead of being turned into fat stores, but that might be a load of bunk.

I don't really see the point in carb loading unless you're racing or working at a higher than normal level of intensity, if you're trail building or just doing a regular cross country ride, your body should be getting most of it's energy from your fat stores, if you want to lose weight, don't pack on the carbs the day before since you'll just be burning the excess energy in your diet.


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

*Is it too late to get in on the challenge?*

Have been a bike junkie for years. I have also worked in kitchens for years and sampled a lot of "products". That, combined with the lifestyle (hard partying in the free time) led me to store alot of "momentum" around the midsection. Started going to a gym and lost it. But then I moved in with the girlfriend and it all found me again.:madman: So, now I'm trying to drop back down to the 200 area. I have set the goal of racing the local circuit this coming season, so most of the work will be done during the dreaded holiday season. Scale says 245, but after an intestinal virus and it's related reactions, the scale said the same thing. Might be time for a new one. 5' 10", 245 and ready to drop 40-50 of it!! Good luck all!


----------



## Bandit402 (Jun 18, 2007)

All you married guys with the wife to help regulate should consider yourselves lucky.

I'm finishing up my last year of college and talk about the hardest place in the world to stick to a diet and avoid big alcohol calories:thumbsup: . Any other college students with a successful plan to help with the added pressure?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

A few suggestions to anyone looking to drop weight:

1) Take a complex "Super Veggie Vitamin". I'm taking one called Max Greens from GNC, basically gives you all your vitamins, veggies, & fish oil in tablet form. Works well for those of us who travel lots and can't eat enough good things daily.

2) Eat 5 times a day. Yeah, 5 times. Portion size? Pick out a coffee cup/mug and load it with whatever will fit in. Then eat every 2.5-3.5 hours. Drink an 8oz glass of water right before eating. Your stomach should be the size of your fist. Eating a 2 gallon sized salad ain't right. It will take 4-5 days for your stomache to shrink then eating 5 times regularly will seam tedious/tiring but just try it. Going back to "normal" sized portions hurts like a big, glutonous thanksgiving day dinner. Keep your other habits in check, healthy foods, low carbs etc. Your stomach should be able to empty and metabolize most foods in 3hrs so you'll become a little food furnace in no time.


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

*I feel your pain...*

I'm in my last semester of school, albeit an Associates Program, but combine that with the full time work week and the obligations of a relationship (at least I got her hooked on riding!) and things just don't seem to fit all together in one day. So until they decide to expand days to 36 hours, I keep focused on the completion of my scholastic journey, take comfort in the fact that one day I'll be able to ride more than I am now, and squeeze it in when I can. Have switched to things like yogurt instead of Ben and Jerry's, black coffee instead of the triple mocha chocolate hoohaa with whipped cream and water whenever else helped immensely. Quit drinking as well, but that's more of a personal choice for another thread. Although it helped rationalize the purchase of the new Giant Anthem! 
Down to 235 or so on Mom and Dad's scale. Mine was a little inaccurate, I believe. Or else it was just like me, stuck at the same weight for too long! Good luck all!


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Bandit402 said:


> All you married guys with the wife to help regulate should consider yourselves lucky.
> 
> I'm finishing up my last year of college and talk about the hardest place in the world to stick to a diet and avoid big alcohol calories:thumbsup: . Any other college students with a successful plan to help with the added pressure?


I'm in the same boat as far as young twenties, college, no wife. It's really a matter of commitment no matter the circumstances. I actually took off work to commit to this by being able to get out there and ride more but realized that the problem wasn't the time but rather the discipline of what goes in the body. I found a really helpful diet but it's strict. It does show results quickly to keep you motivated but the choices are limited and when you come off the diet you have to figure out your caloric need for consumption to expenditure because if you don't, it just all comes right back on. I was on it for a week and a half and lost 7lbs. I took 4 days off and did the usual routine of consuming whatever (beer, pizza, chocolate, etc) and gained 4 of it back in about 6 days. I'm sure there's some healthy poo sitting up in me from the pizza so probably only gained 3 lbs back but the point is that I have to remember to be careful otherwise all that sacraficing was done in vein. Seems to come back on just as fast as it comes off if I go over my needed calories for the day. (1 cal = 1 energy unit)

Dieting is the fricking hardest thing for me because we still need to eat. Any other bad habbit I picked up along the way I was able to quit because you simply just stop doing it and avoid the places you can do it at, example bar = beer = belly... Cutting back on the tasty food isn't as simple as just quiting, it's a constant torture IMO. :madman:

Anyhow, if you want to get serious, I'm on a diet professional atheletes use to cut up. It's really simple and very effective, just make sure that when you reach your goal you only start consuming what you need again. (2k cal diet or whatever)

Beans, vegis and protein, every meal, nothing else, I mean nothing but water. NO simple carbs (bread, wheat, pasta,), no white sugars. Just beans vegi's and protein. Lots of water!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Time for my weekly...*

up to 205.5 this morning, but again not the *best* eating week. Last week was tense as my co worker and I got the word that we were probably going to be laid off, then on last Thursday we were.

The fact that it's only .5 up means I don't care that much, I'm more surprised it wasn't more, because I did consider last week's 205 a "false" low. I'm at least more confident this is a true weight.

Body fat % s.l.o.w.l.y going along down, which is nice. Lowest recorded so fare (last night) was 23%, which is a lot down from 39% like two years ago and even 29% six months ago.

Just gotta keep on keepin' on.

I sympathize a lot for you "singles" out there, it's *tough* to change habits and not have stress and laziness nuke your efforts, very tough. Too much tasty stuff that is not great for you.

So balance it out, go biking. :^)


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Welp, if the thingies to be believed I was 291 :madman: on the 18th of september thanks to a trip to Detroit and then a big expo in San Diego this summer.

This morning I'm back down to 273, which was about the weight I was before those trips.

No more screwing about


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Man, trips can be tough.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

bear said:


> Man, trips can be tough.


Seriously, I was in Detroit with absolutely nothing to do in the evening except watch TV, same thing in San Diego except it was geek parties all week, lots of sitting around in lectures, grabbing food when you can and then drinking a lot in the evening, adds up pretty quick.


----------



## mr magu (Jul 20, 2004)

*Late to the party, as usual*

I have been fighting it for years. And Halloween has not helped!
Any way, 4 years ago I was 244, and had joint pain. Long story short (or not ), after much testing and evaluation, there was no answer. Finally, my doctor for sleep apnea said in plain english:
"has any one suggested you need to lose some weight?"
So I bought a hybrid Giant Sedona and started riding. He had also said it was a matter of calories in, calories out.
Two years later, I got to 208. And promptly got stuck there. What I found was that cross training in martial arts helped. My goal is 175. 
Current stats:
Age: 43
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 194

Last summer I was 185. I don't own a scale, so I go by the doctor's scale when I go.
But I need to get the extra 20 lbs. off for good.
I bought a food scale, and weigh my food every day except for weekends. I ride an average of 40-50 miles a week. I bought a Turner Burner in the summer of 2004, and all my miles are on the MTB. I'm going to try the diet Reamer suggested, but it sure seems boring!! And this kid don't care for beans all that much.
So, here I go. This whole thread is motivating me to go for it, and keep it real.
TIA
Magu


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

mr magu said:


> I'm going to try the diet Reamer suggested, but it sure seems boring!! And this kid don't care for beans all that much.
> Magu


Hey Magu,

Yeah, the diet is rather boring but it's effective if you can stick to the program. BTW, the diet is used widely by pro athelete's when they need to lower their body fat percentage. I've been following the diet pretty loosely for 3 weeks and have lost 7 pounds to date. Out of the 21 days I've probably been off track a good 6 of those days as I just have weak will power. I spoke with a professional body builder some time ago (which I forgot about) and his diet was very very similar for when he needed to cut down body fat percentage for competing in the show's. I'll include a copy of it below. I've since changed my current routine to incorporate something that changes my overall long term eating as to change things permanently for overall health. I've been on and off different diets for years but always seem to gain back the weight I've lost. The key for those of us who have crappy metabolisms is to work on the long term changes rather than just "loosing 20lbs in 30 days" or whatever the latest is.

I'm reading a book right now that is based on blood sugar control, low glycemic index. The concept is that not all calories are the same. I'm learning that breads, pasta's, rice, etc are simple carbohydrates that are converted to sugars quickly. If we aren't expelling those sugars at that moment then the body just stores them for energy for later use. The concept of the "slow carb diet" is to eat complex carbohydrates as they don't spike the blood sugar. I guess when we consume large amounts of sugar our body regulates it with increasing the insulin in the system which is a chemical reaction for fat storage. The key is to keep the blood sugar maintained like logs on a fire rather than stoking the fire with gas. The concept of the slow carb diet is to consume all that we need on a daily basis, protein = meat, vegi's = fiber, vitamins and minerals, and carbs = beans. This combination is suppose to release the stored fat/carbs/sugars to use as fuel to drive the engine. Its been a challenge and very boring to eat meat vegi's and beans for every meal but I try to just look forward to the day off a week. I'm going to be incorporating L2 below though and increasing my workouts as I'm just bored not having bread in my meal.

My new plan is; 
breakfast: 3 eggs scrambled (two yokes removed), bowl of oatmeal, coffee
Workout
Lunch: Healthy chicken sandwich, tuna sandwich, or of the like, water, carrots
Mid-afternoon: protein shake
Dinner: vegi's beans and protein.

I found that the hardest meal of the day for me has been dinner as I love my "dinner and a movie's".

Here's the diet plan of a guy who I saw go from linebacker looking dude (6 foot plus, big looking farm boy) to the cover of Muscle Magazine.

His name is Dwayne and he can be found on Spokejunkies.com

Here's what he wrote for me:

I will give you some ideas. Let's call them Level 1 (L1) and Level 2 (L2). I think the best approach now that we are in riding season would be to do L1. L2 is what I was talking about, but it will have some impact on your energy level as it manipulates carb levels - and might not be the best for having optimal energy for riding. Unfortunately, it does burn fat the best. Also, L2 works best when there's not a bunch of cheating, so if you want to do that, suck it up and stick to it. It works, a lot of bodybuilders I know use it to prepare for contests (including myself). Saved1 also tore it up on this diet.

OK, here's the deal, this is going to be long, but I will throw it out there so others can benefit.

L1 - This is more common sense than anything else. Focus on getting carbs in "early", for breakfast and lunch. After that, no carbs. Focus on good carbs, {oatmeal, rice (preferably brown), potato (sweet or regular)}. In addition you want to focus on a variety of protein,{ eggs, chicken, lean ground beef (90%) or steak, tuna, salmon, lean pork (i.e. tenderloin)} and so on. Eat as many vegies as you want. It wouldn't hurt to pick up some protein powder as it's easier to get more meals in that way. Also, pick up some flax oil caps and have a few with each meal, or eat a handful of walnuts or almonds through out the day. Optimally, you want your food sources to be 50% protein, 20% carbs, and 30% fat (uh, good fat that is). This is a good ratio
to burn fat and maintain muscle.

L1 Sample Meal Plan (here's what I am eating now)
Meal 1 - 1/2 cup oatmeal (before cooking), 2 whole eggs, 6 whites (sometimes I will add some veges, or some low fat cheese)
Meal 2 - protein shake
Meal 3 - 2 cups green beans, 1/2 cup rice, 10 oz chicken
Meal 4 - Protein shake
Meal 5 - salad, meat (chicken, beef, turkey)
(on days that I workout, I have another shake immediately after training)

L2 Sample Meal Plan - This is a more advanced diet, more carb manipulation. THIS IS NOT ATKINS!!!!! What Atkins people don't realize is they need some carbs to maintain normal functions, I read once where low carbs levels impact brain function, true dat.

Anywho, on this plan, specific carbs are taken at specific times. Cheating on this diet will negatively impact your progress, so if you think you can handle it, go for it, but don't cheat. Basically, carbs are restricted to twice a week, like Mon and Thurs, and eaten as the last meal of the day. Sounds contradictory to normal thinking, but it works. The carb combination consists of 1.5 cups oatmeal (before cooking), 1 sweet potato, 1 banana, 1 cup green vegie, and one tbsp butter. All of these carbs (excluding the butter) have different glycemic indexes and when combined together increase metabolism and help to move the protein you are eating into the muscles by increasing glycogen stores. The carbs will spike natural insulin levels (which is what actually transports the protein into the muscle). Enough of the background.

L2 Sample Meal Plan
Meal 1 - 1/2 grapefruit, 2 whole eggs, 4 whites, 4 oz lean beef
Meal 2 - Protein Shake
Meal 3 - 2 cups veges, 10 oz meat (could be all chicken, or 5 oz chicken, 5 oz beef)
Meal 4 - Protein Shake
Meal 5 - salad, meat (chicken, beef, turkey)
On Mon and Thurs, replace Meal 5 with the following:
1.5 cups oatmeal (precooked amount, it's alot), 1 med banana, 1 sweet potato, 1 cup green veges, 1 tbsp butter

When I did this I would cook the sweet potato, them mix it with the oatmeal and the banana(smashed), add 2 tsp baking soda, some cinnamon, and my secret weapon is pumkpin pie spice, about 1 tsp of that. Spread evenly into a 9x9 baking pan, bake it @325 for about 25 mins. Top with the tbsp of butter, a touch more cinnamon, and splenda - OMG, when you are dieting this is heavenly.

Here's a sample food list to give you some ideas.

Permissible Nutritional Food List

Protein
Beef: Beef tenderloin, Filet Mignon, Sirloin Steak, Flank Steak, Round Steak, Top Round, Roast Beef, Ground Round, Ground Sirloin. Ground Beef (90% Fat Free or leaner)

Poultry: Chicken breast (no skin) Canned Chicken Breast (Swansonâ€™s), Turkey Breast, Turkey Breast Cutlets, Ground Turkey Breast (95% Fat Free or Leaner), Canned Turkey Breast, Deli Turkey Breast.

Fish: Just about all kinds, the best are: Tuna (canned in water or fresh),Cod, Halibut, Orange Roughy, Salmon (canned in water or fresh, but limit to twice weekly), Shrimp and Whitefish.

Other Meats: Canadian Bacon, Pork Tenderloin, Ostrich, and Deer.

Complex Starchy Carbohydrates
The very best choices are: Oatmeal, Cream of Rice, Puffed Rice, Rice Cakes,Cooked Rice (brown or white), Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Beans (white, pinto,kidney or black), Lima Beans, Corn, Peas.(once in awhile as a treat - pasta, corn tortillas or a bagel asa sub - mostly stick to the above)

Fibrous Vegetables
Asparagus, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower,Celery, Cucumbers, Green Beans, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Spinach, Tomato, Water Chestnuts, Zucchini.

Fruit
Apple, Blueberries, Cantaloupe, Cherries, Grapefruit, Kiwi, Nectarine,Orange, Peach, Strawberries.

Healthy Fats and Oils
Flax seed oil, safflower oil, walnut oil, olive oil, sesame oil, almonds and walnuts

Free Foods
Vinegar, Diet beverages, Lemon juice, Coffee, Lime juice, Sparkling water, Mustard, Water, Garlic, Iced tea, Mushrooms, Herbal tea, Onions, Dry seasonings (Herbal, etc.)
Scallions, Salt, Cucumber, Pepper, Lettuce, Sugar-free Jell-O, Citrus peels, Sugar-free gum, Chili peppers, salsa

Another point to note is to make sure you are getting enough water, shoot for a gallon a day.

Let me know if you have any questions.....


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice way to start off the week.

202 with 24.5% reported useless.

Now, if I can have another good week, I may be in threat of losing my Clydesdale status.



Shouldn't be hard to hit the cycling tough next weekend, there's a MTB race on Sunday and it is going to be moderately painful. Couple hard climbs. Rest of the course is just plain fun though. Not a lot of technical challenge but in a race situation the dynamic sure is different.

Hit the bike really hard this weekend though. Got a total of 51 miles on the MTB bike and 23 on the roadie and it all worked out well. Now for an "easy" week to let my body and muscles recover for the race.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Not as good a week as I had hoped, but then again my normal plans were very screwed up so no big surprises.

Clocked in 203.5 Monday, so safely down below my long stood "205 barrier" so hopefully things will stay in control and keep going.

Over the weekend I had an encouraging but not valid reading of 201, so I know i'm closer, now if I can just stay away from chips 'n salsa...


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*I have been reading all these threads looking for inspiration......*

I have now decided to join you guys in your weight loss programs and shed a few extra pounds. I like the idea of sharing losses or gains with other likewise riders.

This morning I weighed in at 247lb and am hoping to get to about 220lb. I run up to six miles three or four times per week as I am still waiting for my pride and joy to be built. Running is a good choice for fat burning, but by god it's boring.

So, here goes:

24 Nov 2007 - 247lb

Will weigh in again in seven days time and assess the damage.

Just to offer some advice to those who due to age find it difficult to shift the bulk. Keep active and vary your exercise. Eat loads and loads of fruit and vegetables and utilise their natural sugar and carbohydrates. Ensure you eat enough protein to keep the muscle and be really strict with yourself when eating out or in Starbucks - a nice skinny vanilla late is nice.

I admire every one of you who displays their weight and share their successes. Many thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

lornibear, be careful of that running for weight loss .. if you're going over energetic you could easily be pushing yourself out of the right calorie burning zone vs strength and aerobic fitness growth.

not that the latter is bad in any way, just won't burn cals as efficiently.

Good luck though!

;^)


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*It's ok.....*

Most of my running is at a steady pace. I don't go out with any stop watches and don't thrash myself into the ground. I spread my running out over the week and leave at least a day sometimes more if I am sore or aching.

I am aiming to loose about two good pounds of weight per week. I only want to loose some twenty pounds and my body fat is at about 24%. I must admit, I just want to loose what is not needed for when I get my new ride. Looking forward to next weeks weigh in.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

lornibear said:


> Most of my running is at a steady pace...about two good pounds of weight per week


Sounds like you have a good plan man.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Huge ride this weekend, complete the Tour das Hugel without having to walk any hills at all, way cool. 107 miles, 9 hours 30 minutes, 10700 (+) of climbing, ouch!

I also expect this means it's going to be a couple days before my weight stabilizes for the week, but i'm happy 'cause this morning weigh-in was 201.5, so I'm *truly* close to losing the leading '2' and that's very cool.

Now, to not eat schitty for the next two days of mtb silliness I'm going to do with friends...and then t-day is coming...


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well in bear......*

Wow what a ride. I really can't wait to get my new frame and start building up my new ride. All this riding and running is doing my head in!

It's a real bummer when you go out and do some really hard phys, then the scales tell you otherwise. As I have said, I run most days and the morning after, my weight has increased due to water retention, but it's what the body needs. I weigh in on Wednesday and am hoping a 1-2lb loss. At least at that rate, I know my body is ridding the bad stuff and not the good. Congrats on the ride man, way to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Well my first week done, a little over the week but never the less....

14 Nov 07 - 247lb (start weight)
24 Nov 07 - 245.2lb

Well it's a good loss and is a great start, perhaps a two pound loss per week can be maintained and kept off. Anyone else posting their weekly weights?


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Okay, it's official.*

As of this morning, weight is down to 198.5 lbs, 25.5% useless matter, according to my scale.

Does this mean I'm not a Clyde any more? What's the official definition?

This the Monday *after* thanksgiving.

This brings me down to about 39# dropped, which is officially more than my bike weights (37#), so if you see an extra Quasi Moto lying about on the trail beware - it's not real - and it's not good for you.

Now, to see if I can hold a steady line while trying to drop the last 15-20#. Ideally, I can get myself to be hovering between 180 & 185, we shall have to see.

On the up side, Friday I leave for a MTB race at Camp Eagle down here in Texas, and then I'm off to places north and westerly for two weeks of MTB excessiveness. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll finally be able to ride in Fruita too!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Well in Bear, great news. Unfortunatley, I will always be a clyde. I aim to get down to 225lb but no less. I have a very large frame and even at 243lb am still very fit with a 48inch chest. However, you are an inspiration as all are on this thread. It makes me want to achieve my goal even more.


----------



## Cruiseman (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I'm a little late to this but I'll post my results as they happen,, I'm 5'6" and 235#, back on a bike after many years off.. I'm 38 now so it'll be a little harder to loose the weight. I'm a field service tech so I travel to service equipment, in the last 7 years I've steadily put on 65+ # and its starting to show. I ride my bike about 6 miles every other night but the last 2 weeks been nursing a couple broken ribs(from riding with kids, like kids) so should be back on schedule any day now. During the summer I ride and race dirt bikes and thought this would be a great cross training to get back in shape for that. I plan on getting a bmx bike too if I can loose enough # that I wont break too much on one of those. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Cruiseman, good luck on your recovering ribs. 

And you're young at 38, I'm clocking in at 42 at the moment. If I can lost weight, you can.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, good luck Cruiseman, let us know how you get on.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Can I play? I'm 5' 8" tall and currently weigh 235#, down from a high of 255# in May.

I bought a bike yesterday and plan on riding/running/weightlifting for my exercise regime.

I'll keep y'all posted how it goes.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

krue: Everyone who wants to play can play. It's all self motivation, really.

Sorry I've been tardy in posting my weekly updates, but I'm out travelling about (in case you haven't been reading my threads in Passion) and won't be resuming my normal body mass monitoring until I return home.

Probably next week.


----------



## Hang04 (Nov 24, 2007)

I want to play too!! At the beginning of Oct I was 245. 

I got my road bike back in shape and now I am commuting to work. At first it was two days a week, now I am up to four days. My ride is 14 miles each way, through the city so it takes about 55 minutes (lots of traffic signals and stop signs). 

Three weeks ago I started to get serious about fixing my diet. (Five meals a day, low carbs, high lean protein, etc.) At the same time I started lifting weights again, two to three days a week. 

Now I am 230. The goal is 200. At that time I will reevaluate. I am 6’ 1”. In high school I wrestled at 175. In Nov I turned 49, by 50 I plan to be in great shape again!!


----------



## Bandit402 (Jun 18, 2007)

Great job! Wish I could say that I was making that sort of progress..

I'm planning on using the time home from school to get back onto a plan...finals week and weather put a halt on my 4-5x a week riding and I've pretty much messed up all the progress I'd made :madman: 

Ah well, just another hurdle to get through, good luck man :thumbsup: 

-Buck


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Weighed at home today (cheap scales) and weighed 231#. Rode 23 miles of paved rails to trails today. Saturday I helped clear a new trail for a few hours. Last week I rode my new bike and did some running. Still trying to stay under 2000 calorie intake, some days I do, some I don't.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Not my usual day to weigh-in...*

But just got back yesterday night from my Winter Fliing (see Passion).

This AM I weighed 197.5 w/ 23.5% so i managed to not gain while on holiday, weeee.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Merry Christmas gang*

For my present to myself this year,

194 lbs / 24% bf, according to the scale.

Lots of water weight from the trip, obviously too much salt consumed. :^)

As my wife pointed out, I'm w/in 10 pounds of my semi-official goal (185 for those who don't know - I was 178 when I left the Army in '91 after the Gulf War, at my most lean/fit weight of my adult life, I do not expect to reattain that weight so targeted 185 as reasonable).

Now, if I can only get off my butt and get a physical like the Mrs has been pestering me about.

Take care all,
-bear


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

If I can survive the Christmas holidays without gaining I'll be doing good. I went out today helped clear some more trail, so that's the workout. It's a little too wet to ride today anyways.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Obviously I missed the start date seeing as theres only 6 more days in the year, but I would like to lose 40-50 by the Sea Otter this year if anyone would like to join. 

Current stats: 25 years old 6 ft 255lbs 31%bf
Started Thanksgiving 275 35%bf


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

You're already hammering on it.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

On May 10th 2007 I said:

*I "started" at 237 when the Mrs started her diet three weeks ago.
As of last Sunday I've lost 10#, this week I seem to be hovering between 225-227.
My "target" I'll hold to be 190#.*

As of this morning, the last day of 2007, my scale has me at 191.5 with 23.5% body fat.

That's what, 45.5# lost and probably 8-10% body fat over seven months. This is a year for me which has included a lot of ups n downs - old job layoff, new job, hard work, crazy 20 day mtb vacation, a few mtb races, new epic road rich benchmark - 104 miles 10k+ climbing 9 hrs. With more craziness planned for '08.

My original goal was 190 and after much talking we (the mrs and I) agreed that 180-185 was more "correct" and that is the goal. I came real close to making the first one in this year. If it hadn't been for those Swedish ginger snaps a couple days ago I may have.

How is everybody else doing?

Good luck, and have a happy new year!


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cheese302 said:


> I just got my 99 schwinn mesa gsx up and going again. However i have a slightly different back story. In november i decided to get back into shape. Hitting 293 at 5'11" i couldnt take it anymore, i could barely tie my shoes without feeling winded. So i joined a local gym, started losing some weight. Now i made it to 263 but just lost interest completely in the gym style. Got hurt, and just cant bring myself to get back. Also i took a quick spin on my bike, forgot how much i love riding. So i start again,
> 
> 270'ish
> 5'11"
> ...


well its been a little less than three years. In that time i have changed jobs, moved twice, got back into a gym, started riding a lot more. loving my life (outside of work. thats about to change again). and just weighed in at 226. from november 2006 to right now i am down 70 lbs, with more on the way.


----------



## BCHBOY1206 (May 9, 2007)

Pretty impressive cheese I am going to use you as some motivation. I Started travel nursing and gained a bunch of weight since my last post but I am down to 159 (I'm 5'4 and lost 13 lbs) I have about another 9 pounds to go. To compare our accomplishments, mine pales in comparison. Great job and keep up the hard work....


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks jim, its been awesome. the biggest thing to remember is that its a life change not a "train" to be on or off of. 

now i am thinking about starting some competitive cycling. we'll see.


----------

